# Why do SJWs like anime?



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 1, 2019)

I've been thinking about this for a while now and I don't understand how SJWs, haters of sexy depictions of big-boobed, sexy ladies and toxic masculinity, can spend time reading manga or watching anime. Let alone making fan art of the characters (albeit in their own twisted head canon and ugly styles).

What is it with anime or the people that keeps them around?


----------



## SiccDicc (Jan 1, 2019)

Why does any zealot like a thing? To convert it. If they get loud enough they can convince corporate to think they're the majority audience and shift the narrative of the hobby or entertainment.

Plus Anime just tends to attract degenerates in general -- no matter their stripe.


----------



## Clintonberg (Jan 1, 2019)

Same reason why the alt right loves smug underage anime girls despite hating women and non-whites.

They're retarded.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jan 1, 2019)

Its in the manual... duh.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 1, 2019)

They only like "approved" anime that quickly dies out- like Yuri on Ice or Tokyo Ghoul or that volleyball show


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 1, 2019)

I think they think it makes them quirky and "interesting".


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Jan 1, 2019)

Oddly enough, it's a niche they can't exactly convert or force any agenda to. Anime studio don't give a shit about what filthy gaijin thinks about their products.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 1, 2019)

Because they want to be seen as hip and in touch.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 1, 2019)

It’s a tad ironic since Japan literally allied with Nazis and is today a pretty misogynistic and classist nation.

SJWs love to go through anything with a fine brush, like an archaeologist, hunting for things that offend them. You would think they’d have a problem with anime. Lack of inclusion of POCs is a big one.


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 1, 2019)

They like it in the same way the like video games/TCG/Comics. They think it like an accessory or flair. I think this is why they try to force change on to these communities so it wont be problematic when they are associated with them and why they honestly never get why they tend to be "toxic" and not PC.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 1, 2019)

I thought SJWs didn't like anime because it's literally fascist.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jan 1, 2019)

very much the same way locusts like anything that contains or has food. 

the horde comes in a hurricane to destroy or transform whatever is enjoyable and leave nothing  but a rotting sometimes shambling corpse.


----------



## eldri (Jan 1, 2019)

Most anime produced is simple and feel good and glosses any sort of complexity in human interactions. It simplifies existence to a few basic emotions. And, by reducing the human conscience to such a state, the mind becomes blind to the cosmic horror that is nihilism that breeds within all of us. For older generations, survival was more of a focus alongside use of the religion to guard themselves against nihilism. However, younger generations do not have this protection and, as a coping mechanism, will distract themselves with non-complex things or even dumb things down like anime, video games, gender/sexual/racial identity, and politics. This is not say you can't enjoy these things; however, more and more young people are enveloping their entire existence around these things in order to protect themselves.

(Sidenote: This is one of the reasons why words are equated to violence. If you make someone susceptible to that terrifying, nihilistic voice in their head, you are effectively trying to kill them because that voice will make them want to kill themselves.)

This can also explain why weird fetishes have exploded in the past decades. People have grown so afraid to the idea that nothing matters that they will develop their entire identity around some weird thing that either makes their peepee hard or their vag wet.

Overall, SJWs like anime for the same reason anti-SJWs like anime... because they are cowards who need to distract themselves from that "call of the void" voice in the back of their head.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 1, 2019)

It's a accessible way to fake a personality.  Also, there's definitely enough weird shit in anime that it's not all big boobs and robots.  _Utena _probably launched a million dangerhairs, and it's like... what? 20 years old now? 25?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 1, 2019)

Because they enjoy it.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 1, 2019)

eldri said:


> Most anime produced is simple and feel good and glosses any sort of complexity in human interactions. It simplifies existence to a few basic emotions. And, by reducing the human conscience to such a state, the mind becomes blind to the cosmic horror that is nihilism that breeds within all of us.



You're really watching the wrong stuff.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 1, 2019)

mlms have a yaoi fetish, troon men like anime girls and anime boys who look like girls. The rest of the gendertism snowflake spectrum also likes anime because of gay shit but they hate it at the same time because the characters aren't fat, ugly and brown.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2019)

Because it's a new medium for them to infiltrate and exploit.


----------



## BigMoney (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't know probably women with swords and shit.


----------



## SwanDive (Jan 1, 2019)

In my experience, they've only ever liked the clean, non-fan service anime about the power of friendship and shit. They also don't like shit like Legend of the Galactic Heroes or Jin-roh, because those dirty neo-nazis on /pol/ like them.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 2, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> In my experience, they've only ever liked the clean, non-fan service anime about the power of friendship and shit. They also don't like shit like Legend of the Galactic Heroes or Jin-roh, because those dirty neo-nazis on /pol/ like them.



Building off of this, they tend to like very simplistic anime that has the most basic of good vs. evil plotlines where the character is destined to succeed and be seen as the most successful/powerful person in the world. It makes it very easy to self project and idealize these kinds of stories. SJW's like to see themselves as these special main characters fighting against whatever idea/group they oppose. It's also why a lot of SJW's tend to drift towards Harry Potter and similar live action stories. It was a big thing with Star Wars too, with SJW's comparing their struggles to overthrowing the Empire. Basically, they like things where you don't have to think a lot and there's not really any shades of grey.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> In my experience, they've only ever liked the clean, non-fan service anime about the power of friendship and shit. They also don't like shit like Legend of the Galactic Heroes or Jin-roh, because those dirty neo-nazis on /pol/ like them.


Don't forget Goblin Slayer.


----------



## Positron (Jan 2, 2019)

Many animes are about incredibly young people, even children, combating with and defeating evil adults (what TV Tropes calls "Save The World After School").  SJWs are often in the egotistic mindset that they alone hold the truth and will triumph over misguided adults (c.f. _Harry Potter_).
Likewise, SJWs are stunted in the childhood / adolescence phase of development, with more than a healthy obsession with "fuck you Dad!".  The world of anime is a world of youngsters buddies looking after each other.  Families and authority figures are either absent, foolish, or evil (again, c.f. _Harry Potter_)
Personal quirkiness that will give you cold shoulders in real life are feted and celebrated in animes.
Gender bending is prevalent in anime, because animators can't be bothered to learn to draw more than one face.  SJWs mistake this as a sign of progressiveness.


----------



## UE 558 (Jan 2, 2019)

Because Allah will smite anybody who shits on Prophet Muhammad Avdol,
may piss be upon him 






eldri said:


> Most anime produced is simple and feel good and glosses any sort of complexity in human interactions. It simplifies existence to a few basic emotions. And, by reducing the human conscience to such a state, the mind becomes blind to the cosmic horror that is nihilism that breeds within all of us. For older generations, survival was more of a focus alongside use of the religion to guard themselves against nihilism. However, younger generations do not have this protection and, as a coping mechanism, will distract themselves with non-complex things or even dumb things down like anime, video games, gender/sexual/racial identity, and politics. This is not say you can't enjoy these things; however, more and more young people are enveloping their entire existence around these things in order to protect themselves.
> 
> (Sidenote: This is one of the reasons why words are equated to violence. If you make someone susceptible to that terrifying, nihilistic voice in their head, you are effectively trying to kill them because that voice will make them want to kill themselves.)
> 
> ...


TL;DR version: 



Jokes aside, it's all just a good way of engrossing yourself in something that isn't the shittiness of reality, even if it's fucked up or has elements of the real world in it, like End of Eva, it's still better than the mental anguish/physical exhaustion real life can cause. It isn't a new concept. I'm pretty sure James the Aristocrat attended Shakespeare plays or read books because it was preferable to having to deal with his bitch of a wife asking him who he cheated on her with this week. Spergs will try to make it "theirs" because that's what they do.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 2, 2019)

For the ''lol look at me Im total nerd'' point, duh


----------



## Mulberry Tree (Jan 2, 2019)

so they can make shitty fan art portraying the characters as fat, ugly and trans


----------



## Caddchef (Jan 2, 2019)

They don't, SJW don't like anything.

What anime gives them is something they can perpetually complain about as problematic yet have zero chance of influencing as the Japanese give zero fucks.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 2, 2019)

I always got the impression that they loved anime because the protaganist can't lose.  You look up any popular series and the main character has a pretty cut and solid mindset.  Especially in current series like Boku No Academia the main character yells at his opponent (to prove how right his beliefs are) and then resorts to violence when talking, aka my point is always right, falls through.  No matter the opponent or amount of damage the 'hero' takes they always win in the end; citing the same series for the first arc of the story the main straight up obliterates his own body because his power is so strong it breaks his bones to use it.

What better self important angle to associate yourself with than the 'willing to do anything to win because I'm always right' crowd?


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 2, 2019)

Funnily enough, there's quite a few people who bitch about how trannies in One Piece are always being portrayed as "jokes", despite them being some of the most powerful characters plus they have their own island paradise and a queen who can literally switch their genders at will due to her hormone related abilities, pretty much achieving true gender fluidity.  They simply don't want to accept that Oda does draw a good percent of them like the inhabitants of the La Zorra subforum if not worse...yet they also have their own personalities that go beyond 'look how unbinary I am' (Gintama also treats them like normal people despite all of them looking like stubbly monsters).

I mean, my jaw dropped when some goon on SA bitched about it and somehow :autism:ly brought Black Panther into it as an example of how to portray other cultures with dignity.


----------



## UE 558 (Jan 2, 2019)

MasterDisaster said:


> I always got the impression that they loved anime because the protaganist can't lose.  You look up any popular series and the main character has a pretty cut and solid mindset.  Especially in current series like Boku No Academia the main character yells at his opponent (to prove how right his beliefs are) and then resorts to violence when talking, aka my point is always right, falls through.  No matter the opponent or amount of damage the 'hero' takes they always win in the end; citing the same series for the first arc of the story the main straight up obliterates his own body because his power is so strong it breaks his bones to use it.
> 
> What better self important angle to associate yourself with than the 'willing to do anything to win because I'm always right' crowd?


Though, I'm pretty sure the show itself isn't trying to be anything more than dumb fun. Sometimes a rock is just a rock


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2019)

eldri said:


> Most anime produced is simple and feel good and glosses any sort of complexity in human interactions. It simplifies existence to a few basic emotions. And, by reducing the human conscience to such a state, the mind becomes blind to the cosmic horror that is nihilism that breeds within all of us. For older generations, survival was more of a focus alongside use of the religion to guard themselves against nihilism. However, younger generations do not have this protection and, as a coping mechanism, will distract themselves with non-complex things or even dumb things down like anime, video games, gender/sexual/racial identity, and politics. This is not say you can't enjoy these things; however, more and more young people are enveloping their entire existence around these things in order to protect themselves.



Yeah, the real answer is that most SJWs were watching anime in middle and high school long before they went to college to get gender studies degrees, so their fondness for anime simply overrides their ideology.

It also helps their cause that one of the tenants of SJWism is that white people should are obligated to bend over backwards for darker skinned cultures, so it literally only matters when American pop culture depicts something bad. In other words, they're allowed to make exceptions in regards to judging pop culture with biased discretion because the progressive stack allows them to without it making them hypocrites. It's the same reason kebabs get a passing grade with accolades despite their abhorrently oppressive practices and policies.

In a way, the progressive stack & SJWism in kind are the ultimate awkward white guy's apology for his guilt of racism by association of being accidentally born sharing a similar skin tone to racists in the form of self flagellation that happens to reach the bare backs of all other people of the SJW's own skin color. An extreme, over-corrective reverse course of previous racist attitudes, if you will.



Hatoful Dandy said:


> Funnily enough, there's quite a few people who bitch about how trannies in One Piece are always being portrayed as "jokes", despite them being some of the most powerful characters plus they have their own island paradise and a queen who can literally switch their genders at will due to her hormone related abilities, pretty much achieving true gender fluidity. They simply don't want to accept that Oda does draw a good percent of them like the inhabitants of the La Zorra subforum if not worse...yet they also have their own personalities that go beyond 'look how unbinary I am' (Gintama also treats them like normal people despite all of them looking like stubbly monsters).
> 
> I mean, my jaw dropped when some goon on SA bitched about it and somehow :autism:ly brought Black Panther into it as an example of how to portray other cultures with dignity.





purpleboy said:


> Though, I'm pretty sure the show itself isn't trying to be anything more than dumb fun. Sometimes a rock is just a rock



The story behind Oda's inclusion of trannies in his books is just that he has a friend who's a transvestite. Not to mention Ivankov is a clone of Frankenfurter. If you've ever seen the 3D2Y arc segments focused on Sanji, you could see why some trannies would be pissed off about it since it's depicted as his worst nightmare come to life, so much so that he learned how to moonwalk on the spot when cornered.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the answers.  After reading through the replies, I have a better understanding of some reasons why.

I just remembered something Diversity and Comics said, "If they (the SJWs) say, 'omg, I LOVE (franchise)', it means that they've heard of it." and yeah, I think that's true. They see that JoJo (for example) is popular and try to shoehorn their nonsense and gaudy art in hopes for attention.

And another reason commonly mentioned is the hopes to try and infect anime like they did with comics.
I don't think they should even bother. The Japanese won't even bother with the screeching, probably not understand what the fuss is about or if the stars are aligned, go against the whiners.


Spoiler: Glimmer of hope













Cyber Bowling said:


> It's also why a lot of SJW's tend to drift towards Harry Potter and similar live action stories. It was a big thing with Star Wars too, with SJW's comparing their struggles to overthrowing the Empire. Basically, they like things where you don't have to think a lot and there's not really any shades of grey.


I can't tell you how many times I've seen SJWs talk about Harry Potter or modern Star Wars. I think people are drawn to Harry Potter because the books/films are about special individuals that are better than those bloody muggles.
The only thing I can add about Star Wars is that it looks like they're getting the most loved characters, disgracing and replacing them with the Twitter-approved cast. I don't follow Star Wars but it makes me feel sorry for the fans that speak very fondly of the early films they've watched as kids.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 2, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The story behind Oda's inclusion of trannies in his books is just that he has a friend who's a transvestite. Not to mention Ivankov is a clone of Frankenfurter. If you've ever seen the 3D2Y arc segments focused on Sanji, you could see why some trannies would be pissed off about it since it's depicted as his worst nightmare come to life, so much so that he learned how to moonwalk on the spot when cornered.


fftopic: He's always been fascinated by them.  In his notes for the character Kamatari (a transwoman with a giant scythe) in Ruroni Kenshin, [series author] Nobuhiro Watsuki said the idea came from one of his assistants at the time based on the pun of 'great scythe/sickle' and 'transvesitite' (both of which are pronounced 'okama') and years later, he admitted that yes, it was Oda all along like everyone assumed lol).

And of COURSE Sanji had good reason to be terrified of being in that Hell where he's either getting the shit kicked out of him or threatened to to be converted into one of them should he lose and without a single woman in sight....for two years!  They probably said it in jest (as much as he didn't enjoy it, he's still on decent terms with them plus he befriended Mr. 2)  but you know the average insane troon would be pissed that someone's onto their whole 'egg' thing.


----------



## 419 (Jan 2, 2019)

i like to imagine a lot more of them are just former chan users with serious troll's remorse


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 2, 2019)

You have confused something here. _The Right_ watches *anime* (Japs' animation) while _the Left_ has a passion for *cartoons *(Whypipo's animation), especially Steven Universe.

Maybe that's good because it keeps political extremists from doing violent stuff to society if they are mentally lost in fantasy worlds. Just let nazis fap to images of underage school girls while Antifas fuck each others in animal costumes.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 2, 2019)

lol why does anyone like anime


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 2, 2019)

A common belief on this forum is that sjws pretend to like games and anime to infiltrate but I strongly disagree with that opinion.

https://www.resetera.com/threads/wh...ave-no-pants-and-i-must-scream-read-op.65064/

https://www.resetera.com/threads/kiseki-trails-community-ot-familiar-faces-zemurian-places—spoilertags-or-die.1084/

I'm utterly convinced that they love these things but also somehow don't understand that they intend on destroying them with their wars on edginess and fanservice.  You can't really talk with that much autistic knowledge without having played the games or watched the shows.





I don't understand them...



SwanDive said:


> In my experience, they've only ever liked the clean, non-fan service anime about the power of friendship and shit. They also don't like shit like Legend of the Galactic Heroes or Jin-roh, because those dirty neo-nazis on /pol/ like them.



They seem to like fanservice shows but hate the fanservice.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 2, 2019)

CatParty said:


> lol why does anyone like anime


Autism.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 2, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> A common belief on this forum is that sjws pretend to like games and anime to infiltrate but I strongly disagree with that opinion.
> 
> https://www.resetera.com/threads/wh...ave-no-pants-and-i-must-scream-read-op.65064/
> 
> ...


Yes, they are not as alien to the the anime or cartoon they're talking about as many people think they are. However, I think it's worth mentioning that all of their favourite anime/cartoon/tv show/whatever are just what is hip at the moment. Ever notice the pattern? Jojo is big in these 2or3 years, and there's an drastic increase in the number of twitter/tumlr post/reddit in this time span, with people previous have no knowledge about the series saying that how good it is, or how they should have a trans girl to be the 9th jojo. The same thing happens to Marvel/DC, to SW , to Sherlock ,to every popular thing that you can just watch that is on fire on the internet for a moment, that they can skim through instantly to get some talking point in a community. Then, they would just discard it and change to another popular show that is huge on the internet.

Yes, they know more about these show than I want to give them credit for, but they definitely have zero attachment to the shows they claim they love so much and forget about it after 5 or 6 months. To these people, these 'love' is nothing but an accessory for them to look better to people around them and have a bigger soapbox to stand on.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 2, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> They only like "approved" anime that quickly dies out- like Yuri on Ice or *Tokyo Ghoul*.



They dropped _Tokyo Ghoul_ when their gay OTP didn't become canon, that's why it died out. 

But I've always been under the impression SJWs only "like" anime if it has uwu sweet yaoi bois, which is why they gravitated toward _Devilman: Crybaby_ when that's one of the most "problematic" anime out there that explicitly calls out on witch hunts and the worst of humanity. But they didn't get the message (that I'm aware of, it'd be hilarious if they screeched about it and abandoned the _Devilman_ fandom), all they cared about was if Akira and Ryo were going to make sweet love to each other's buttholes even with the world going to hell in a handbasket. But that's what happens when you get Masaaki Yuasa involved on a project, what with his style consisting of nothing but femboys.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jan 3, 2019)

SocJus crowds being drawn to animu is only on a skin-deep level.

It takes only a couple of androgynous pretty boys/macho looking dykes for them to be interested, since it goes all "muh gay couples and LGBT representation guise". In the end, it's all about the looks - the Voltron fandom thread, for example.

Considering that SJWs mistake Gender Bending as a means of progressivism, it's safe to say they believe this is a form of "female empowerment", or whatever that shit means.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 3, 2019)

But that means they can ignore the lack of people of colour in anime and the sexist depiction of women?

Though it's still ironic many right-wing people like it, since anime comes from Chinks and sexualises minors.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 3, 2019)

Most SJWs I knew were big into the yaoi and yaoi-bait things like Hetalia.
They don't really like anime, but rather like the artstyle and the yaoi of pretty boys touching butts.
So, they don't follow anime, but pretend to for status, keeping some superficial knowledge and attempt to make anime more appealing to them.


----------



## Positron (Jan 3, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> But that means they can ignore the lack of people of colour in anime and the sexist depiction of women?


They don't ignore it; they just shout it on Tumblr where the only people who notice are their peers (and the occasional Kiwi).


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 3, 2019)

Oglooger said:


> Most SJWs I knew were big into the yaoi and yaoi-bait things like Hetalia.
> They don't really like anime, but rather like the artstyle and the yaoi of pretty boys touching butts.


But I like yaoi and bara too... Am I a SJW?


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jan 3, 2019)

I would love to see some SJWs react to Urotsukidoji - Legend of the Overfiend.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 3, 2019)

MadDamon said:


> But I like yaoi and bara too... Am I a SJW?


I don't think SJWs like Bara, it's too masculine for them.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jan 4, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I would love to see some SJWs react to Urotsukidoji - Legend of the Overfiend.



I'd wanna see how they'd react to Bible Black as well.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jan 5, 2019)

i wonder if a EssjewdoubleU has reviewed legend of the galactic heroes.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jan 5, 2019)

Thiletonomics said:


> I'd wanna see how they'd react to Bible Black as well.


Women growing dicks to rape/fuck other women seems pretty in line with their trans philosophy.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jan 6, 2019)

They can only think of things in extreme hyperboles and really get off fantasizing about their enemies get humiliated, beaten, killed and debased what being completely morally justified while doing so, giving them a rush of self righteous euphoria and bloodlust to compensate for their lack of power irl. They cannot begin to comprehend that human beings are complex and that everyone had their ups and downs, which is inherently contradictory to their black-and-white mindset so they fantasize through any media possible to subconsciously confirm this delusion so they feel more apt to dehumanize their enemies and think "they're just being
assholes for no reason, they hate me because I'm different and better than them in every last way"

There's also a heavy interpersonal aspect in the ones they like, since they are more interested in internal conflict because they heavily tie their self worth to their own identities - which is why they love OC culture, where the worthth of a character is the quantity of positive descriptors in its bio.

They also love random access humour because they haven't outgrown it since they were teenage fangirls in 2005. They refuse to part with it because anything associated with their hivemind is inherently good, so they still have the sense of humour of an eleven year old girl who thinks saying 'waffles' is funny.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 7, 2019)

MadDamon said:


> or how they should have a trans girl to be the 9th jojo.



I thought most of them _were_ trans women.

Just look at this.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Jan 7, 2019)

They only like the bad kind of anime and with horrible english dubs.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 7, 2019)

DungeonMaster said:


> They can only think of things in extreme hyperboles and really get off fantasizing about their enemies get humiliated, beaten, killed and debased what being completely morally justified while doing so, giving them a rush of self righteous euphoria and bloodlust to compensate for their lack of power irl.



It's almost like a third of you have never seen an anime before. Most anime I've seen usually has a long beat down of the protagonist wherein they hold out until they get some second wind & barely manage to come out on top. One Piece is currently in such an arc.


----------



## admiral (Jan 7, 2019)

IRL, among actual adults with jobs and responsibilities, Anime is still considered kinda a weird niche thing for weirdos. I imagine sjws like it for the same reason music hipsters like obscure, shitty noise albums. It makes them look interesting and makes up for a lack of personality or achievements. You don't have a job? You're not doing well in College and you live in a shitty apartment/with your parents? Well yeah, but I have _deep interests_. I'm a _cultured_ _intellectual._


----------



## UnclePhil (Jan 7, 2019)

SJWs like anime? Judging by the bias coming out of PlayStation California, the ongoing screaming at sexy and bullying over not liking mannish jawlines, you could have fooled me.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 7, 2019)

Animewasamistake said:


> i wonder if a EssjewdoubleU has reviewed legend of the galactic heroes.




https://anitay.kinja.com/grexs-legend-of-the-galactic-heroes-review-1792526811

Apparently there is a Kotaku subsection for anime. 

Actually pretty well written...


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 8, 2019)

Hortator said:


> It’s a tad ironic since Japan literally allied with Nazis and is today a pretty misogynistic and classist nation.


...or the fact Japan is ninety-something percent Japanese and has been at odds with their definition of oppressed POCs well over 100 years?
Besides, nothing stops SJWs from loving legitimately misogynistic cultures, particularly Islamic as well as the rest of East Asia, and classist African shitholes where huge income gaps exist because "socialist" revolutionaries and warlords "fixing" injustices by the white man.



Caddchef said:


> What anime gives them is something they can perpetually complain about as problematic yet have zero chance of influencing as the Japanese give zero fucks.


Well I do remember that one time Brock was written out of the Pokemon anime, apparently because his slanty eyes and Nintendo didn't want to trigger anybody, and that was back when the West wasn't as cucked as it is today. Nowadays, everything is left to localization, but it's mostly vidya, like the Fire Emblem debacle. Conversely, there was controversy when localization removed lesbian references from Love Live! School Idol Festival.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 9, 2019)

Same reason half of KF has an anime fixation. 

Or anti-sjws or troons or alt-right or furries or commies or incels or any internet-based group of obsessives.  

They're autists, who like to think they're special, and are drawn to interests that avoid actually doing anything, or interacting with anyone.


----------



## Chocolat Blanc (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't think I've stumbled upon any ess jay dubbya people who have good things to say about anime. Ever. It's always "anime is for sexist alt-right paedophile transmysogynists."
I wouldn't know, though. I'm not really too keen on mongolian disney films.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 9, 2019)

CWCchange said:


> ...or the fact Japan is ninety-something percent Japanese and has been at odds with their definition of oppressed POCs well over 100 years?
> Besides, nothing stops SJWs from loving legitimately misogynistic cultures, particularly Islamic as well as the rest of East Asia, and classist African shitholes where huge income gaps exist because "socialist" revolutionaries and warlords "fixing" injustices by the white man.
> 
> 
> Well I do remember that one time Brock was written out of the Pokemon anime, apparently because his slanty eyes and Nintendo didn't want to trigger anybody, and that was back when the West wasn't as cucked as it is today. Nowadays, everything is left to localization, but it's mostly vidya, like the Fire Emblem debacle. Conversely, there was controversy when localization removed lesbian references from Love Live! School Idol Festival.



Sjws shit on the Japanese and Asians all the time. The Japanese are honorary whites after all.

They even use anime to become "experts" on the country.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 9, 2019)

^When it's convenient, sure SJWs will either shit on or praise people hundreds of miles away, whether using B.S. Vice and Vox stories or works of fiction as support to claim they're experts on a society. If the modern politically correct Western animation and movies were representative of our society, we would all be rightfully dead.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 9, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> In my experience, they've only ever liked the clean, non-fan service anime about the power of friendship and shit. They also don't like shit like Legend of the Galactic Heroes or Jin-roh, because those dirty neo-nazis on /pol/ like them.



Pretty much this, one can hardly say "SJWs" like anime when in most cases they won't go beyond a Yaoibait slice of life, a barebones Shonen or whatever flavor of the month is airing 

I doubt the average danger hair or Soyboy would like stuff like LoGH, Monster, Kaiji, Berserk or even older shonens like the original Dragon Ball or Hokuto No Ken


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 9, 2019)

It's the perfect combination of not being made by the white man, but because it's still sexist and flawed, the rainbowhairs can help fix everything with their diversity.
I wouldn't be surprised if part of it is being able to sneak socjus into dubs where the average Cartelroll fan wouldn't know any better.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 10, 2019)

Moe shows about empowered lolis are sexist because there aren't enough troons, brown people, and references to the soap opera we call life.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 11, 2019)

To the SJWs who like anime: cool. great. you can have it! You can also claim ownership of a neat little site called “r/braincel”.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 11, 2019)

CWCchange said:


> Moe shows about empowered lolis are sexist because there aren't enough troons, brown people, and references to the soap opera we call life.



Perhaps thats why they hate lolis but love actual pedos.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 11, 2019)

Medafag said:


> Pretty much this, one can hardly say "SJWs" like anime when in most cases they won't go beyond a Yaoibait slice of life, a barebones Shonen or whatever flavor of the month is airing
> 
> I doubt the average danger hair or Soyboy would like stuff like LoGH, Monster, Kaiji, Berserk or even older shonens like the original Dragon Ball or Hokuto No Ken


Anime News Network is full of anime oldfags and they all threw a fit over Back Street Girls for its "transphobic" premise, among other things.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 12, 2019)

The only anime I've seen them praise is FMA due to the non-sexualization of female characters, which is a fucking revelation to me because Winry has always been subtly sexualized. FMA also has a female character who is literally the embodiment of lust. It seems like SJWs overlook all that because of Hawkeye.   

Attack on Titan is a much better example of an anime that doesn't sexualize its female characters, but SJWs hate it because nationalism or some shit.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The only anime I've seen them praise is FMA due to the *non-sexualization of female characters*, which is a fucking revelation to me because Winry has always been subtly sexualized. FMA also has a female character who is literally the embodiment of lust. It seems like SJWs overlook all that because of Hawkeye.
> 
> Attack on Titan is a much better example of an anime that *doesn't sexualize its female characters, but SJWs hate it* because nationalism or some shit.



That's why it's so baffling that _Kill la Kill_ is very popular with the Tumblr SJW crowd as it practically _glorifies_ in sexualizing its characters, but it does it through stupid scantily-clad power-ups to embody female empowerment (even though we all know that's just a big excuse to show them in the nude). Because I guess they'll put up with naked girls just as long as it's a feminist message, regardless if that _was_ the actual message of the show. Unless it's the only anime where everyone understands from the start that it's a ridiculous anime where you're supposed to shut your brain off and enjoy the ride--oh who am I kidding, I've come across posts analyzing the fuck out of it.

Apparently that's also the reason _Panty & Stocking_ are liked as well since it's got a female character who's openly slutty and has a potty-mouth and a goff sister who's a quiet, less active (on-screen, anyway) slut who slay monsters with screams of "REPENT, MOTHERFUCKER". Although it's got a gay black pastor who frequently molests Slut's eventual-boyfriend for shits and giggles, but I haven't gone around to see how many people have bitched about him. Guess because it's drawn like an American cartoon people just forget they're watching a Chinese cartoon.


----------



## Bob Page (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The only anime I've seen them praise is FMA due to the non-sexualization of female characters, which is a fucking revelation to me because Winry has always been subtly sexualized. FMA also has a female character who is literally the embodiment of lust. It seems like SJWs overlook all that because of Hawkeye.
> 
> Attack on Titan is a much better example of an anime that doesn't sexualize its female characters, but SJWs hate it because nationalism or some shit.


They like to hate something because of contamination by an idea they despise like not eating trail mix because of raisins. It's their nature. When NGE comes to netflix, they'll flip over some scenes in the original series, especially the infamous hospital scene in EoE. Then again, they'll gloss over Kaworu as queer rep but it being more widespread.


----------



## Girlycard (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd wager they all like the shit tier stuff regardless of "problematic content".
I've seen countless people defend themselves with arguments on how _totally progressive_ an anime is. Or they act as if joking about hating the creator and loving the content anyway makes it less bad in their eyes.

Take the video game/anime series Danganronpa for example. SJW fans of it will claim to hate it immensely while also creating content for it and completely being seeped in it. Some will even completely change the entire series until it's unrecognizable in their own alternate universes that are essentially oc content but painted to be the original series.

So it's a mix of liking anime but being unable to drop the purity politics and needing to be angry. They want the moral high ground all the time and want to always be right even when doing something as simple as watching a cartoon.


----------



## queerape (Jan 12, 2019)

Girlycard said:


> Take the video game/anime series Danganronpa for example. SJW fans of it will claim to hate it immensely while also creating content for it and completely being seeped in it.



What do they hate about DR exactly? Togami’s perfect legs and ass being cis male privilege?


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Jan 12, 2019)

For the same reason most western fujoshis like anime: Japan's views about sex or masculinity is a bit more alligned to what they expect it to be. Also, and probably most important, except explicit anime (say, Hentai or similar), there is a lot of teasing but barely any depiction of real mature relationships in mainstream anime, specially Shonen. It's only hints of two men being "too friendly". This satisfies their need to read or watch something "mature" enough to have people with sexuality, but doesn't go further with it, which is fine for them because most are sexually immature to deal with a complex story about adults individuals engaged in a romantic or sexual relationship.


----------



## Girlycard (Jan 12, 2019)

queerape said:


> What do they hate about DR exactly? Togami’s perfect legs and ass being cis male privilege?



Well yes actually. They also hate that the female characters are apparently sexualized. There's a lot you could actually criticize DR for. Like how each game has the same exact format with no variations and each case is really similar. Though their complaints are "not enough diversity". This tumblr user is a good example (careful their page is an assault on the eyes.) writes a rewrite of Danganronpa V3 here. The rewrite blog is here.


Spoiler: rewrite description



* Kaede survives chapter 1 and she and Saihara are best friends and co-protags
* Tenhimikaemaki endgame and also rewritten! to be more functional Saiouma
* Ouma rewritten in general without n*zi/misogyny he's just clowning around
* Korekiyo plot twist is gone, they're just a funky nb anthropologist
* Kaito is not a glorified savior and his bad actions are called out
* new pregame lore! smexy plot twist
* more Tsumugi characterization
* more development for all girls and new and better murder motives
* different survivors
* lgbt rep and it's actually discussed! More diversity in general in sexuality, gender, race and body types and I've actually talked to lots of people and tried to do it as well as possible, unlike k*daka

More info, character profiles and faq @sarv3au on tumblr  and I hope you enjoy reading!



So the above is a perfect example of someone completely mangling Japanese media and changing it to be "more acceptable" to the SJW crowd. I'd imagine it's so they don't get called out for liking something.


----------



## Safir (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The only anime I've seen them praise is FMA due to the non-sexualization of female characters, which is a fucking revelation to me because Winry has always been subtly sexualized. FMA also has a female character who is literally the embodiment of lust. It seems like SJWs overlook all that because of Hawkeye.


There's nothing subtle about Winry's sexualization. Also, Winry's grandma, who's an Always Right font of wisdom, says literally this in plaintext: "men have to go on adventures and women have to wait for them, this is how it should be".
(For context, Winry was being a cunt at the time, complaining how it was _so much harder_ for her to wait for Edward in a Ghibli-esque village than for Edward to risk his life in the military every day.)

Hawkeye fails the basic SJW feminist purity test of having her own agency, and she never gets over it. (From a sane feminist point of view, she's a good character because it's obvious how fucked up she is, with chips on both her shoulders and sexual tension, but the purity test demands a Strong Independent Woman role model and she ain't that at all.) Maria Ross, a better female role model, gets very little screen time.

Lust is actually fine. She's like Circe in European Renaissance culture or Satan in some "heretical" offshoots of Christianity and Islam - a person whose job is to punish people for sins while being guiltless of those sins. (In contrast, Greed is greedy, Envy is a catty bitch, Gluttony is a fat re'tard who eats everything and everyone for black comedy, Sloth is too lazy to live, etc.) In-universe, she looks the way she does because that's how the main villain, a man, imagines the anthropomorphic personification of lust (muh heteronormativity!!!), and even that look is not fanservicey by contemporary or modern standards.
However, she IS the only female villain and happens to be sex-themed. Both "woman = sex" and "sex = evil" are implications the woke crowd wouldn't have normally let slide.

But every contradiction between the morals of FMA, plaintext or implied, and SJW ideology -

in fact, let's list some:
Aryan supremacy as an objectively true fact, and an Aryan protagonist,
fat representation (evil subhuman fat re'tard Gluttony),
"nonbinary" representation (evil subhuman catty bitch Envy, it's even pronounced "enbi" [homunculi have English names in the original]),
black representation (a thief who steals a disabled kid's treasure, several characters with exaggerated minstrel show lips),
slit-eyed proxy Chinese people,
proxy Middle Eastern people being turned into living bombs (the fuck),
no gay relationships [note: it's messed up how fangirls insist on gay-shipping a man who has a loving wife and daughter],
gay jokes (a nelly fag with makeup, a huge muscular guy with girly SFX sparkles),
"woman looks like a man" visual gags that troons like to get offended by,
most interesting characters are white; FMA is a story about genocide that focuses on the inner lives of the perps and ignores the victims

- pales in comparison to the character Kimblee. In art that deals with genocide, a very important theme is the distribution of collective culpability and guilt. In FMA, it's that guy who personally holocausted all the innocent brown people. SJWs should be foaming at the mouth about how a cheap shortcut this is something something dubya iraq rape of nanking. Instead... *crickets*. And the best part? He's awesome through and through. Exemplary. He makes genocide great again. Usually, such characters are somehow hypocritical or rotten from the inside and the lesson is "don't be fooled by appearances", but Kimblee is brutally honest, and when he dies, it turns out even his soul - unlike the souls of innocents! - is made of pure undiluted awesome. Hail Kimblee.

TL;DR FMA is not politically correct, and anyone who thinks otherwise is as exceptional as the return of Halley's comet.


----------



## Durenduren (Jan 13, 2019)

On the subject of the whole "Japanese are full of racist people" old argument, I stumbled upon this video and it's reminds me of the dumb "jinx was black in the game therefore racist!!" problem that everyone keeps debunking easily. And everyone in the comments section said they have no problem with her as a character. Oh the irony.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jan 16, 2019)

Strange, most of the SJWs I know do not know much about anime outside of the infamous lolicon fandom it spawned.  I once read a newspaper article back in the '90s claiming that Dic was indoctrinating kids into watching child porn by localizing and dubbing Sailor Moon for American audiences.  SJWs hated anime two decades ago, and I have been away from the fandom long enough to not notice any different trends in the fandom since then.


----------



## glittercum (Feb 3, 2019)

In my opinion many SJWs watch anime mostly or solely because of the shipping (yaoi , yuri and all that bullshit) and to look at anime pretty boys/girls. An awful lot of SJW are actually fujoshis in denial..


----------



## Roger Whore (Feb 7, 2019)

Much like anime, SJW’s are a mistake.


----------



## Bicycle Disaster (Feb 8, 2019)

A good amount of SJWs are weebs


----------



## Minxy the Jinx (Oct 19, 2019)

Their love for anime is purely superficial. If they actually loved anime, they would appreciate it for how it is and accept that it came from another culture so they could AT LEAST understand why things are the way they are. But, like many things they claim to love, SJW will find problems in anime, even the ones that aren't even problematic.

Gotta love how racist they are too when doing their "woke" redesigns of anime characters as well as their complete and utter disregard of why the character has that design.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 19, 2019)

These are people who talk about 'disavowing their whiteness'.

In anime, everyone _looks_ white, but they're not _really_ white.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

Its a dominant pop culture medium not controlled by whites


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Oct 19, 2019)

This is assuming SJW's have an authentic "liking" of anything at all, period.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

NumberingYourState said:


> This is assuming SJW's have an authentic "liking" of anything at all, period.


They like hating white people


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 19, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> A common belief on this forum is that sjws pretend to like games and anime to infiltrate but I strongly disagree with that opinion.
> 
> https://www.resetera.com/threads/wh...ave-no-pants-and-i-must-scream-read-op.65064/
> 
> ...



SJWs are moral purists, and as just as bad as social minded WASP soccer moms, and considering that regard, don't be surprised to know that they come from the same damn mold. Liars, cheaters, and hypocrites? Yeah, that's the ass end of WASPs for you. When it comes to anime, let alone race relations and awareness, SJWs are closet racists who would be glad to laugh at any racist joke and make fun of other races.... yet would go "god forbid" on putting that shit on tumblr and twitter or discussing it out in public. "White guilt" is there with them forever and for a reason: despite them raging on about how the world around them is bad and ugly and that it needs change, they are not willing to take the steps into a new frontier made from their own thinking and risking their asses like any normal human being would, and they do so out of fear of discomfort, sacrifice, and the unknown. There's a reason why they are called slacktivists, after all. Being born and raised in suburbia while not exposing yourself to true adversity and having actual compassion for shit that goes on in the world, while being not okay with who you were born as does this to these dumbasses. 

Where I am going with this is that SJWs ruin anime as they like it because they project their own warped worldview as they witness it. I don't even mind that Utena is about lesbians, but they miss out on the other aesops Utena talks about, like how some victims who deserve to be victims use their victimization to be abusive and exploit others as if they could as social predators otherwise and that true women don't put down other women; ie TRUE Girl Power. You know, the things that they have become the antithesis of the show that they enjoy so much. 

And I find it fitting that SJWs and America deserves to not have its own grassroots industry of their own anime, despite years of inspiration and witnessing what comes out of Japan. They don't have the guts to own up to what comes out of their minds and fight off against the powers that dare quash their freedom to express in art, in both a combination of both fear and guilt. As they deny, deny, and deny, they'll never become anything they worship or admire, because they'll never take up the fight to lash out against what they know is truly ruining the world. I have more pittance and disappointment than hate for them, that's for sure. Diseased and following the pursuit of their own destruction, mindlessly and without awareness of their own actions. They have already died inside.



Slap47 said:


> Sjws shit on the Japanese and Asians all the time. The Japanese are honorary whites after all.
> 
> They even use anime to become "experts" on the country.


I can't even agree with this enough.

Last year on New Year's Eve, one person who I gave a benefit of a doubt who was pretty fuckin' soy looking (manlet, problem glasses and scrawny with beard and all) went off on a tangent about how "man japan is so sexist and fetishizes child fucking" yet he has done nothing but watch Gaijin Goomba and Youtube. Thankfully, there's a reason why he lives out in the middle of Bumfuck, Nowhere instead of his hipster community nowadays and I haven't seen him since. For looking and proclaiming themselves as so "smart and morally upright" they sure are socially clueless and ignorant to the point of embarrassment. Even one of the girls he knew refused to talk to him after that, cucking yourself by what you say, hah, but I'm sure that achievement happens everyday from other manlets of his ilk.

Also @Webby's Boyfriend is a lonely furfag who can't get over the fact that anime took over because Disney largely made its own hole of being "kid's shit" and lashes out in jealousy when ever he can. I love roast duck and Disney too, so do us all a favor and yiff your way on to the roaster, duckfucker.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 20, 2019)

Everyone wants some kind of fantasy in their lives these days. The world is a shitty place. They just don't understand what they want, and they can't accept the flaws or disagreements they have with a piece of fiction. Maybe they'll come around someday. Probably not though.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Oct 20, 2019)

Because they are satisfied by kawaii desu pink-haired animu girls and other cliche weeb shit just to cope with their social r3tardation, depression and how they think everything is run by people they don't like.

Much like edgy 14 year olds and /pol/acks. It's like an epidemic.


----------



## existencialdispointment (Oct 20, 2019)

they don't, they act like they do because it's popular 
for evidence look at all the time they spend whining about it and demanding it to change rather then watch ones they like


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Everyone wants some kind of fantasy in their lives these days. The world is a shitty place. They just don't understand what they want, and they can't accept the flaws or disagreements they have with a piece of fiction. Maybe they'll come around someday. Probably not though.



Escapism is a big part of it but it's kind of an odd phenomenon because a lot of fantasy worlds are utterly horrific compared to middle-class life in the USA or Japan. Even the worst places on Earth don't really compare to Warhammer or whatever where billions of people get slaughtered by chaos monsters and zombies every day. (I don't play Warhammer, so forgive me if my assessment of the setting isn't accurate.) I'd say escapism is more about avoiding boredom and the knowledge that you're not special than relief from the unimaginable horrors of life as a journalist in Seattle.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 20, 2019)

Does it matter if they like anime? The language barrier will keep them from ruining the source material.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 20, 2019)

They don't like anime. They just pretend to so they can censor it and make it diverse even though there's enough dark big tiddy waifus.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 20, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Escapism is a big part of it but it's kind of an odd phenomenon because a lot of fantasy worlds are utterly horrific compared to middle-class life in the USA or Japan. Even the worst places on Earth don't really compare to Warhammer or whatever where billions of people get slaughtered by chaos monsters and zombies every day. (I don't play Warhammer, so forgive me if my assessment of the setting isn't accurate.) I'd say escapism is more about avoiding boredom and the knowledge that you're not special than relief from the unimaginable horrors of life as a journalist in Seattle.



Yeah but anime characters generally have superhuman capabilities and resilience. Its the same as Robert E Howard writing Conan the Barbarian. He didn't imagine himself as a pudgy overweight amateur boxer, he wrote freaking Conan, Lots of fantasies also present settings where you know exactly what is wrong with the world or at least allow you to have tales of heroism in between the grimdark (like Warhammer). 

I'll also give these people the benefit of the doubt and say that a lot of them probably experienced fucked up home lives. Hell, we complain on this site all the time about how fucked up SJWs raise their kids. How do you think activists of old raised their kids? Yeah, about the same. My theory is probably hit or miss depending on the individual though. Also these people do still believe the world is a fascist nightmare even if it isn't. That would be plenty of reason to wish for escape.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Yeah but anime characters generally have superhuman capabilities and resilience. Its the same as Robert E Howard writing Conan the Barbarian. He didn't imagine himself as a pudgy overweight amateur boxer, he wrote freaking Conan, Lots of fantasies also present settings where you know exactly what is wrong with the world or at least allow you to have tales of heroism in between the grimdark (like Warhammer).
> 
> I'll also give these people the benefit of the doubt and say that a lot of them probably experienced fucked up home lives. Hell, we complain on this site all the time about how fucked up SJWs raise their kids. How do you think activists of old raised their kids? Yeah, about the same. My theory is probably hit or miss depending on the individual though. Also these people do still believe the world is a fascist nightmare even if it isn't. That would be plenty of reason to wish for escape.



Loads of people won the Victoria Cross and Medal Of Honor in the world wars so I don't see the difference there. Nonetheless I think you have a good point that these people think they're living in a horrific dystopia when they actually aren't; to them, microaggressions mean they might as well be eaten alive by zombies.

You say they have bad home lives but I can't really imagine that being the case most of the time. It seems like a very middle class movement in general; I doubt many of them grew up in a life of meth and beatings to go on to gripe about toxic masculinity, though I'm sure there's the odd exception.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 20, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> You say they have bad home lives but I can't really imagine that being the case. It seems like a very middle class movement in general; I doubt many of them grew up in a life of meth and beatings to go on to gripe about toxic masculinity, though I'm sure there's the odd exception.



Usually the children of drug addicts grow up to do drugs rather than fiction.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Usually the children of drug addicts grow up to do drugs rather than fiction.



That's what I mean. Very few of these people probably have what most people would consider an underprivileged background, ironically for how they whine on about privilege.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 20, 2019)

Minxy the Jinx said:


> Their love for anime is purely superficial. If they actually loved anime, they would appreciate it for how it is and accept that it came from another culture so they could AT LEAST understand why things are the way they are. But, like many things they claim to love, SJW will find problems in anime, even the ones that aren't even problematic.
> 
> Gotta love how racist they are too when doing their "woke" redesigns of anime characters as well as their complete and utter disregard of why the character has that design.



I tried explaining a character's design to one once and they only replied with "well, they should change the context so it doesn't need to be that way."


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 20, 2019)

eldri said:


> This can also explain why weird fetishes have exploded in the past decades.


Really they have exploded because the taboo's on them have been repealed and hedonism is the most common worldview.

That + internet.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 20, 2019)

A lot of them probably grew up with it and thus have enough nostalgia and happy feelings to let certain things slide.

But it seems like times are changing though, the outrage over recent shows like Goblin Slayer and Rising of The Shield Hero seems like they're becoming less tolerant of anime's differences from western media.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Oct 20, 2019)

A lot of reasons why honestly: 

1. Sparkly/flamboyant characters that go against gender roles is considered attractive becuase SJWs are all kids who were raised in shitty shit midwest/southwest/liberal environments. 

2. It's non-white and not american, it's all shit that they love. Anything that's cute and it's not white. It's practically the best combination for them because SJWs love to believe this piss poor notion that Japan is better than America. Despite war crimes, sex crimes, how cruel people can be over there, and the list continues on the cons of Japan. 

3. They grew up with it thanks to English Dubs and Localization and Anime conventions. Which are typically the best places where you'll find fat dykes, white bisexuals, and so many more.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Oct 20, 2019)

Minxy the Jinx said:


> Their love for anime is purely superficial. If they actually loved anime, they would appreciate it for how it is and accept that it came from another culture so they could AT LEAST understand why things are the way they are. But, like many things they claim to love, SJW will find problems in anime, even the ones that aren't even problematic.
> 
> Gotta love how racist they are too when doing their "woke" redesigns of anime characters as well as their complete and utter disregard of why the character has that design.


No one is gonna talk to them about how redesiging japanese characters to black characters is more offensive huh?


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 20, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Yeah but anime characters generally have superhuman capabilities and resilience. Its the same as Robert E Howard writing Conan the Barbarian. He didn't imagine himself as a pudgy overweight amateur boxer, he wrote freaking Conan, Lots of fantasies also present settings where you know exactly what is wrong with the world or at least allow you to have tales of heroism in between the grimdark (like Warhammer).
> 
> I'll also give these people the benefit of the doubt and say that a lot of them probably experienced fucked up home lives. Hell, we complain on this site all the time about how fucked up SJWs raise their kids. How do you think activists of old raised their kids? Yeah, about the same. My theory is probably hit or miss depending on the individual though. Also these people do still believe the world is a fascist nightmare even if it isn't. That would be plenty of reason to wish for escape.





Pointless Pedant said:


> Loads of people won the Victoria Cross and Medal Of Honor in the world wars so I don't see the difference there. Nonetheless I think you have a good point that these people think they're living in a horrific dystopia when they actually aren't; to them, microaggressions mean they might as well be eaten alive by zombies.
> 
> You say they have bad home lives but I can't really imagine that being the case most of the time. It seems like a very middle class movement in general; I doubt many of them grew up in a life of meth and beatings to go on to gripe about toxic masculinity, though I'm sure there's the odd exception.



I'm going to be kind of blunt and go off on a limb that I suspect that they had shitty high school social lives, which in real world equivalence, doesn't really mean shit. Sure, "some people never grow out of high school" and I don't doubt some assholes made it into a fraternity and got their foot into the door into a cushy upper class position where they can rule over everyone, but that shit is just a bubble before it pops open and lets us know what the real world is like. I've been an anime fan since birth, but typical anime fans whose careers started in their 10s or teens, that stuff lasts until they're college or post college and they move on like any other normie to whatever the machine can feed them. And considering the grinder that is the post 2008 world, I'll tell ya, that was one fucking grinder to test a lot of anime fans if they really understood things like "the power of friendship" and "the power of sincerity and spirit". In the end, "Posers Be Gone".

All this boils down to that unless they were the kinds of people who did their best to live it up in high school despite whatever shit came their way, they usually were ugly sociopaths, ego aware pariahs filled with jealousy, and moral exceptionalists with an agenda. Look, I'm not going to lie and admit that "zero tolerance" policies are fucking garbage, there's a reason why school shootings happen, some people who attend high school are outright assholes regardless of who belongs to what, some of the staff are outright assholes who let students of their feather do whatever and deserve to be fired, from or at, and that culturally, first world/American high school needs some major fucking overhauls, inside and out, but that's not what SJWs worry about. SJWs were the petty ugly ass girls angry why they couldn't outstage "Becky Bitch" like from a 90's high school drama movie, or the cuck ass wuss who didn't prank the fuck out of the bullies who fuck with him and thought that life was going to give him rewards as if his life was Revenge of the Nerds or shit, and turned full bitchass when life didn't turn out exactly as he planned it. SJWs were the kinds of fags who ran your anime club that thought that the FBI would raid your after school club for watching subbed bittorrented anime and had little to do with anything about understanding the medium other than watching it every other week after school, and fagged up internet forums in the early 2000s with "elite intellectual and moral standing".

Shitty high school lives do make for great material to make stories with; Yu Gi Oh and Battle Royale can attest to this. SJWs however never left high school.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Oct 20, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> SJWs however never left high school.



Just found out that an SJW tried to track down the fucking animation studio for My Hero Academia because tits were inflated in the anime version than in the manga version. SJWs have no fucking limits until either A) money dries up or B) someone finally knocks some reality into them.


----------



## First Aid Kit (Oct 20, 2019)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> No one is gonna talk to them about how redesiging japanese characters to black characters is more offensive huh?


Oh, there are people do tell them. However, to them making Asian or Caucasian to be black is giving *representation*. Therefore, it's not racist, only making black characters to have fairer skin is racist.

Because you know, can't love something that you hate, and they hate "problematic" things (having fair skin, good looking and not having special alphabet gender-sexuality).


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2019)

I was always under the impression that SJW's have a burning hatred for anime as a general rule, barring the occasional SJW who has some nostalgia for Sailor Moon and Pokemon, but hates every other anime.

As far as I know, capeshit is the go-to geek interest dominant among SJW's, especially if it's Marvel capeshit. Harry Potter is also a big one for them as well (or was until Rowling pissed off the troons)


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 21, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I was always under the impression that SJW's have a burning hatred for anime as a general rule, barring the occasional SJW who has some nostalgia for Sailor Moon and Pokemon, but hates every other anime.
> 
> As far as I know, capeshit is the go-to geek interest dominant among SJW's, especially if it's Marvel capeshit. Harry Potter is also a big one for them as well.



Prior to the MHA fiasco highlighted above I have actually seen a lot of MHA love from those types. Demon Slayer has been getting decent reception as well. My running theory is that anime appeals to spergs and spergs tend to be politically radical, whether that be far right or far left.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 21, 2019)

The prerogative of Cultural Marxism is to infiltrate and repurpose. That which cannot be repurposed _can _be destroyed, which will render the fascist state all the more vulnerable for having lost a potential expression of its will.

Animu, mango and gaymen were targeted because nerds like that shit and nerds are often eager for the belonging and validation they've lived watching everyone but themselves drink deeply of.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 21, 2019)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> 1. Sparkly/flamboyant characters that go against gender roles is considered attractive becuase SJWs are all kids who were raised in shitty shit midwest/southwest/liberal environments.





SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> Just found out that an SJW tried to track down the fucking animation studio for My Hero Academia because tits were inflated in the anime version than in the manga version. SJWs have no fucking limits until either A) money dries up or B) someone finally knocks some reality into them.


This shit right here, man, I could make a fucking lecture study on this shit. 



Syaoran Li said:


> I was always under the impression that SJW's have a burning hatred for anime as a general rule, barring the occasional SJW who has some nostalgia for Sailor Moon and Pokemon, but hates every other anime.
> 
> As far as I know, capeshit is the go-to geek interest dominant among SJW's, especially if it's Marvel capeshit. Harry Potter is also a big one for them as well.


You hit this nail on the head, my friend. Well done.

There's a website I used to attend but now occasionally frequent to laugh at because the webmaster is one of these SJW types. She is a self proclaimed fantasy writer and "online teacher" who has "guides" to "help other aspiring writers", but she has since had a hard on for masturbating over Loki that's too apparent. She even made this RP that was an even more wussy and pansy Boku no Hero Academia with obligatory token race characters to "be more diverse". On the anime side of things, she likes to say that Sailor Moon and Final Fantasy IV are examples of bad writing and are "guilty pleasures" for her. On the other hand, she's not alone in this regard. A lot of "guilty pleasure lulz" anime posers turn out to be smart alecky SJWs. She's also known to have made comparisons of Shounen stories to _the American military and the Second Gulf War/War on Terror._ Like, how irrelevant and out of touch can you get?

Plus, excuse me while I go tinfoil hat edgelord, but I am finding a disturbing correlation of SJWs with an affinity for superhero paraphernalia and motifs, and especially vanilla DC/Marvel US superhero portrayals, and I am not just talking about Comicsgate. I am going to hypothesize that they enjoy the idea of superheroes as "those who work beyond the law" and are "rolemodels who surpass the everyday world" or some shit. Sounds an awful lot like celebrity pedestal worship and god complex patronizing downlooking on the "civilians who don't know better" than understanding human experience to me.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 21, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm going to be kind of blunt and go off on a limb that I suspect that they had shitty high school social lives, which in real world equivalence, doesn't really mean shit. Sure, "some people never grow out of high school" and I don't doubt some assholes made it into a fraternity and got their foot into the door into a cushy upper class position where they can rule over everyone, but that shit is just a bubble before it pops open and lets us know what the real world is like. I've been an anime fan since birth, but typical anime fans whose careers started in their 10s or teens, that stuff lasts until they're college or post college and they move on like any other normie to whatever the machine can feed them. And considering the grinder that is the post 2008 world, I'll tell ya, that was one fucking grinder to test a lot of anime fans if they really understood things like "the power of friendship" and "the power of sincerity and spirit". In the end, "Posers Be Gone".
> 
> All this boils down to that unless they were the kinds of people who did their best to live it up in high school despite whatever shit came their way, they usually were ugly sociopaths, ego aware pariahs filled with jealousy, and moral exceptionalists with an agenda. Look, I'm not going to lie and admit that "zero tolerance" policies are fucking garbage, there's a reason why school shootings happen, some people who attend high school are outright assholes regardless of who belongs to what, some of the staff are outright assholes who let students of their feather do whatever and deserve to be fired, from or at, and that culturally, first world/American high school needs some major fucking overhauls, inside and out, but that's not what SJWs worry about. SJWs were the petty ugly ass girls angry why they couldn't outstage "Becky Bitch" like from a 90's high school drama movie, or the cuck ass wuss who didn't prank the fuck out of the bullies who fuck with him and thought that life was going to give him rewards as if his life was Revenge of the Nerds or shit, and turned full bitchass when life didn't turn out exactly as he planned it. SJWs were the kinds of fags who ran your anime club that thought that the FBI would raid your after school club for watching subbed bittorrented anime and had little to do with anything about understanding the medium other than watching it every other week after school, and fagged up internet forums in the early 2000s with "elite intellectual and moral standing".
> 
> Shitty high school lives do make for great material to make stories with; Yu Gi Oh and Battle Royale can attest to this. SJWs however never left high school.



The US unemployment rate is lower than it was in the 1990s/2000s, or indeed any time since the 1960s. Sounds like you're just talking about pathetic losers really. I would also say that /Pol/ are largely drawn from that same demographic.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 21, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I was always under the impression that SJW's have a burning hatred for anime as a general rule, barring the occasional SJW who has some nostalgia for Sailor Moon and Pokemon, but hates every other anime.
> 
> As far as I know, capeshit is the go-to geek interest dominant among SJW's, especially if it's Marvel capeshit. Harry Potter is also a big one for them as well.



The original sjws from SA hated anime. The modern sjw is obsessed with anime... and the goons seem to have just gotten over their hatred and embraced it as well.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2019)

Standard behavior pattern of SJWism.

That looks cool, let me get into it *thing turns shitty*  -> Wow this sucks, but that thing looks cool *turns thing shitty*  -> So on, and so forth.  

Hopefully the language, cultural, and national partition quarantines them this time.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 21, 2019)

I think its because anime is just an easy medium to get into. And with the cute and simplistic art style its also easy to project yourself onto it.  Anime is also quite popular with a lot of teens, which is what I believe most SJWs are.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like some SJWs want to end anime fanservice.





And if we go back in time, they did  a uproar in 2016 against an anime called Keijo.  https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016...me-article-with-louise-mensch-sjw-propaganda/

*



			Louise Mensch’s Heat Street has apparently replaced an opinion piece by author William Hicks that defended the anime series Keijo!!!!!!!! over scenes where its characters fight with their breasts and buttocks, redirecting the link to an opinion piece by Mensch that brands the cartoon as “misogynist” and “child porn.”
		
Click to expand...

*


> “The new anime Keijo!!!!!!!! is causing quite a stir online with its supposedly ‘sexist’ premise,” wrote Hicks in his piece published earlier this month. “Young women are pitted against each other in an innovative new water sport, where contestants must knock each other off a floating raft using only their boobs and butt.”
> 
> “I would be proud to tell my sisters, my daughters, my wife, I am a huge fan of Keijo!!!!!!!! if I had any,” Hicks continued. “The show’s empowering message of self-reliance and sportsmanship has convinced me to renew my gym membership so that I one day can launch my opponent across a pool with only my ass muscles. Don’t listen to the naysayers. Keijo finally subverts the sexism inherent in most anime, by giving women a voice to talk about something else beside men.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 21, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Looks like some SJWs want to end anime fanservice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the most stereotypical SJWs I've ever interacted with online loved _Keijo!!!!!!!!_

He rightfully saw it as a tongue in cheek comedy, basically a spoof of fanservice shows, he was also a fan of _Please Tell Me Galko Chan._

It's not all SJWs of course, but there are some SJWs who just have a blindspot when it comes to anime and are more forgiving of boobies and butts in them.

But most recently the heat has definitely been getting turned up against it, hopefully that redpills some more folks.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> But most recently the heat has definitely been getting turned up against it, hopefully that redpills some more folks.



The more some folks get redpilled, the better.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 21, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> The more some folks get redpilled, the better.



Exactly, the more SJWs push against anime the more SJWs who still like anime will probably go " but wait, what's the big friggin' deal?"

Sexy is just crucial to the whole anime aesthetic, it's impossible to imagine what anime without fanservice would even be like and on top of that, I've found that there's just a certain strangely innocent vibe to a lot of fanservice in anime, so it's going to be that much harder to paint it in a bad light.

Just in general from Japanese media there's a huge level of appreciation of the sexiness in it from female fans, I mean good grief, how many female cosplayers have bared their buttcheeks thanks to Cammy or more recently 2B cosplay? It's clear as day there's a large number of female fans who appreciate that sexiness and SJWs going against it just might the straw that breaks the camel's back and helps start the collapse of the whole mentality, because it will be more and more clearly getting into "slut shaming" territory.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 21, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The US unemployment rate is lower than it was in the 1990s/2000s, or indeed any time since the 1960s. Sounds like you're just talking about pathetic losers really. I would also say that /Pol/ are largely drawn from that same demographic.


SJWs usually come from a place of moral purism out of an experience in high school. When you're pent up in a place meant to keep you there 9 months out of the year, that does do something to shape your world, but it's not a microcosm that's representative of the rest of life and the world outside. Granted, I do spread the blame; it's not a singular cause, but SJWs have been known to be the most hypocritical, self serving, vindictive, bitter, and outright self important assholes on par with the Religious Right. Not to forget to mention that they defined the word "slacktivist" and "spoiled ass snowflake".


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 21, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> The more some folks get redpilled, the better.



Unfortunately for autists that often means just turning into a raging Nazi idiot rather than abandoning extremist politics in general.


----------



## First Aid Kit (Oct 21, 2019)

Clipper said:


> I think its because anime is just an easy medium to get into.


Pretty much this, any kind of entertainment medium is pretty easy to get into, while any physical hobby need you to put some effort in it (or you can say gatekeeping). I'd like to add a bit more from Slap47 statement what I think about modern SJW (Milleninals and zoomers).

Millennials SJWs already dislike anime and work as journalists. While zoomer SJWs love social media and anything trendy, they jump on the most popular shows, join "cool kids club" and then crying about "problematic" parts for brownie points.



Spoiler: My autism on some twitter takes from last few months



A 21 year old FtM complained about One Piece female characters. Literally a year old younger than One Piece.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/anime-manga.82/post-5305847 Tanjrou's earrings. Sadly, no archive of the tweet and that user is still on private mode. But I remember she's a Korean-American, early 20s.

Drama on Nezuko art by Sakimichan. It's like these people have no idea about Sakimichan and her works. It's so funny that she did BHNA characters before and there wasn't any drama for that. If this isn't showing zoomer SJWs only care about trending stuffs, I don't know what will. I'll pick some complaints, a 21-year-old "any pronouns" , a 22 years old, a 18-year-old "any pronouns" and this whole tweet thread.

Same old fictional loli/shotacon contents = pedo from a 15-year-old trans furry. Similar take recently and their look.

"Black face" in Love Lab episode 8. Can't say about this one beside guessing that they are black and love K-pop.

About the Love Lab one, I'll elaborate more. Everyone here probably knows about Gyaru (ganguro this case) fashion in Japan. But here is the thing, if anybody watches this anime, they'd know that these girls are trying to get a boyfriend but they are so clueless about highschool boys. This episode has these girls mistaking preference for dark skin girls as US soul sisters instead of gyaru. But hey, everybody in the world must know about blackface problem in US.

Wait a minute, look at what I found when googling images for "Japanese soul sisters"? A fricking fashion magazine.





						Soul Sister Magazine | Tokyo Telephone - Your Direct Line to Real Japanese Fashion
					

Japan's first female ora-ora fashion magazine - take a quick look inside here at Tokyo Telephone!




					tokyotelephone.com
				








						SOUL SISTER Vol.7 September 2012: 4910058980925: Amazon.com: Books
					

SOUL SISTER Vol.7 September 2012 on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. SOUL SISTER Vol.7 September 2012



					www.amazon.com
				






 



Now, the only thing I'm missing is "trap is a slur".


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2019)

I think the better question to ask is "Why do SJW's like capeshit?"


----------



## Minxy the Jinx (Oct 21, 2019)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> No one is gonna talk to them about how redesiging japanese characters to black characters is more offensive huh?


They seem to favor some races over others.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Oct 21, 2019)

Girlycard said:


> description





Syaoran Li said:


> I think the better question to ask is "Why do SJW's like capeshit?"


I guess for the actual hardcore marxists the “infiltrate & change” theories presented above could be true, it’s ostensibly for children. For the others maybe it’s largely the simplistic morality. 

Were SJWs actually sperging on Joker or was that just media astroturfing? Because the complaints that stood out to me were that it made audiences too sympathetic to the joker, which is basically complaining the morality isn’t simplistic enough. 

Why do you think they like capeshit?


----------



## Atatata (Oct 21, 2019)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> No one is gonna talk to them about how redesiging japanese characters to black characters is more offensive huh?



They think all anime characters are white because they got big eyes and the japanese are envious servants of the supremacists. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 21, 2019)

Speaking of anime and race, we got any dipshit takes on Beastars yet? The central premise being Zootopia where the prey’s fears are at least partially justified and where the main character nearly kills and eats his love interest in a fit of homicidal rage.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 22, 2019)

*      “It's both possible, and even necessary, to simultaneously enjoy media while also being critical of its more problematic or pernicious aspects.”    *

―     Anita Sarkeesian  

Also this entire thread is full of No True Weebsmanning and it might just be the best honeypot in recent memory for this board.


----------



## c-no (Oct 22, 2019)

Charls did nothing wrong said:


> Why do you think they like capeshit?


One would imagine that not liking capeshit like Captain Marvel or the Avengers would mean you're a nazi. That's how some people acted when Scorcese didn't see capeshit as being cinematic masterpieces.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 22, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> *      “It's both possible, and even necessary, to simultaneously enjoy media while also being critical of its more problematic or pernicious aspects.”    *
> 
> ―     Anita Sarkeesian
> 
> Also this entire thread is full of No True Weebsmanning and it might just be the best honeypot in recent memory for this board.



You do have a point there, but you could've picked a better person to quote than Anita Sarkeesian.


----------



## c-no (Oct 22, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> You do have a point there, but you could've picked a better person to quote than Anita Sarkeesian.


One could imagine the quote was used by someone else besides Sarkeesian. Then again for problematic and pernicious aspects, one can only wonder how much of that is really from our own point of view and all anime. One could go on railing against fan service but then again, how much of that is just somehow getting upset over the size of tit fat vs legit reasons of how it makes one objectify women irl.


----------



## SiccDicc (Oct 22, 2019)

c-no said:


> One could imagine the quote was used by someone else besides Sarkeesian. Then again for problematic and pernicious aspects, one can only wonder how much of that is really from our own point of view and all anime. One could go on railing against fan service but then again, how much of that is just somehow getting upset over the size of tit fat vs* legit reasons of how it makes one objectify women irl.*


Unpossible, real women are disgusting. 

2D>3D


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 22, 2019)

Because anime is mainstream and requires zero effort to obtain. 

Same thing with the alt-right weeaboos. All of these people really want to think of themselves as some kind of counterculture, but their choice of cultural refreshments belies the fact that they are the mainstream masses of our age.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 22, 2019)

They don't, because most anime is so retarded that even SJWs don't like it. And that means something.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 22, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> You do have a point there, but you could've picked a better person to quote than Anita Sarkeesian.



Anita did nothing wrong.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Oct 22, 2019)

They don't, they just like My Hero Academia.
In all seriousness, just look at Pedantic Romantic, he started talking about Social Justice and his views steadily declined, his gf who always talked about Social Justice never received much channel growth and only ever really gets views on vids that focus on something else.
You can't really sell SJW shit to anime fans who aren't already SJW's and those people are extremely selective to the point that they usually can't have a normal conversation with another anime fan, kind of pushing them out of the wider fanbase. These people can't really reside within a community without that community assimilating to their wider political hugbox and if they can't absorb it whole then their interactions with it will be sparse and limited to whatever their political hugbox deems okay, actively keeping them away from most shit. 
Like the reason they'll never accept Naruto is because it's a show about trying to understand people even if you disagree as opposed to demonising them as evil just for the sake of being evil.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 23, 2019)

Even then, I think the only reason why so many SJW's like My Hero Academia is because it's meant as the anime take on capeshit, and SJW's love capeshit.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 23, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> They don't, because most anime is so exceptional that even SJWs don't like it. And that means something.


lol, baited, hook line and sinker.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm honestly fascinated to find out anime is an SJW crusade now. I shouldn't be surprised seeing as how they're not happy unless they're infecting every hobby or interest they can, but man I've been out of the loop. Anime was always seen as something the nerds and geeks liked. Politics never played a role in it. 

Like a few others have said, it seems capeshit attracts far more SJWs than anime does.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 27, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I'm honestly fascinated to find out anime is an SJW crusade now. I shouldn't be surprised seeing as how they're not happy unless they're infecting every hobby or interest they can, but man I've been out of the loop. Anime was always seen as something the nerds and geeks liked. Politics never played a role in it.
> 
> Like a few others have said, it seems capeshit attracts far more SJWs than anime does.



They may try but they won't get far, Japan could give a single shit what outsiders think, they make anime for Japanese audiences first and foremost.

You couldn't find a more successful anime in the US than Cowboy Bebop for example and yet all that success didn't lead to any sort of continuation since it wasn't as big of a hit in Japan (and the movie doesn't count as it was already released in Japan before the anime aired on US television)

So the idea of anime makers somehow caring what US progressives think is hilariously absurd.

What I can see happening though is more shows like High Guardian Spice, SJWs just trying to make their own "anime" basically.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 27, 2019)

The real question is why are SJWs always the creepy loli or furfags?


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 27, 2019)

No Exit said:


> The real question is why are SJWs always the creepy loli or furfags?


So, pedoforks and zoophiles? Is there any lower point that SJWs, or anybody at all, could reach?


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 27, 2019)

I blame gundam and neon genisis evagalion.


Anime caters  to the loser and a false reality that the loser always wins even when they don't. Hell, even 90s japan blames this for why otakus enjoy it.


----------



## averagejane (Oct 27, 2019)

because most if not all of them grew up on it and went through a weeb phase. since they have no personalities, their identities revolve around whatever shit media they are into. and it's hard to let go of something that was a predominant part of your life. 
often times they try to rewrite a series and ignore its 'problematic' aspects into whatever woke fetish they want. that's why you get all the trans headcanons and gay this gay that rhetoric.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 27, 2019)

ThrowawayMCL said:


> I blame gundam and neon genisis evagalion.
> 
> 
> Anime caters  to the loser and a false reality that the loser always wins even when they don't. Hell, even 90s japan blames this for why otakus enjoy it.


Not in the good Gundam shows, since most of Universal Century Gundam portrays Spacenoids (descended from poor people forced to move to space) routinely getting BTFO by the Feddies every time they get too uppity. And the protagonists usually get smacked around repeatedly too by authority figures.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Oct 28, 2019)

The first thing I thought of when I saw this title was:

'They actually don't. SJWs don't like anything. They're miserable, bitter, ugly people who want to make everything as ugly as them'. So yeah. They don't. Its basically they want everything to turn to ash in your mouth. They will infiltrate and destroy it, because it doesn't cater to them, resemble them or look like them. 

But really, most normies in anime are very limited to one or two series. Right now, its 'Attack on Titan' (which is replaced with Demon Slayer) and MHA. 

These people don't like or enjoy anything. The only thing they truly enjoy is breaking down things that other people like.


----------



## verissimus (Oct 28, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw this title was:
> 
> 'They actually don't. SJWs don't like anything. They're miserable, bitter, ugly people who want to make everything as ugly as them'. So yeah. They don't. Its basically they want everything to turn to ash in your mouth. They will infiltrate and destroy it, because it doesn't cater to them, resemble them or look like them.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to have to differ here and in general because there was a time when most of these people didn't have a problem or at least didn't voice any problem with things they and other enjoyed in the past.  Hek in a few instances they still don't, but for some "reason" and at some point, practically every other thing they've seen, are seeing, or will see is racist, sexist, bigoted, etc.  I mean where were these people when Frozen came out?  Didn't hear any of the typical SJW complaints there even though no minorities were represented in that movie.  Same with Tangled.  What about the fact that there  is hardly any anime that even have black or Hispanic characters (in the latter case I'm only aware of about 4 examples : Hellsing, Black Lagoon and the movie, G Gundam, and GitS : SAC season 1).   No complaints then and to some extent even now, and yet these people will turn on a dime for the Joker for no goddang reason.  Hell we even have that dump piece of crap John Boyega try to claim either there weren't any black characters in GoT or there weren't enough.  That actually happened.  There just is no rhyme or reason to these people other than oh look people we politically hate like this thing.  I guess that means we better pull out our pitchforks which seemed to be the case for the Joker. and even then that's not always the case.

@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid I think this guy gets it the most.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Oct 28, 2019)

verissimus said:


> I think I'm going to have to differ here and in general because there was a time when most of these people didn't have a problem or at least didn't voice any problem with things they and other enjoyed in the past.  Hek in a few instances they still don't, but for some "reason" and at some point, practically every other thing they've seen, are seeing, or will see is racist, sexist, bigoted, etc.  I mean where were these people when Frozen came out?  Didn't hear any of the typical SJW complaints there even though no minorities were represented in that movie.  Same with Tangled.  What about the fact that there  is hardly any anime that even have black or Hispanic characters (in the latter case I'm only aware of about 4 examples : Hellsing, Black Lagoon and the movie, G Gundam, and GitS : SAC season 1).   No complaints then and to some extent even now, and yet these people will turn on a dime for the Joker for no goddang reason.  Hell we even have that dump piece of crap John Boyega try to claim either there weren't any black characters in GoT or there weren't enough.  That actually happened.  There just is no rhyme or reason to these people other than oh look people we politically hate like this thing.  I guess that means we better pull out our pitchforks which seemed to be the case for the Joker. and even then that's not always the case.



Frozen was 2013, it wasn't as prevalent as right now. See all the 'realistic' drawings of Disney Princesses. There wasn't any of this outcry against anime tits in 2013 either. Remember, these people don't have any memories. They think there's been no female protagonists in movies ever. Their memories are extraordinarily short. So pretty much anything in the past, forget it. It doesn't actually exist. Its the same with female artists. All over Twitter there's this idea that only men draw women as hyper sexualized, when there have been decades and decades of women drawing women as hyper sexualized. You don't have the prevalence and corporate bootlicking of Twitter previously. You don't have a place where people could collectively mob. 

Its that dopamine rush. All these drug addicts give a fuck about is dumping on shit people like. Twitter has enabled this massively. 

Its also really fucking trendy right now. And they turned on Joker for a very good reason (to them anyway). If you think that's out of nowhere, you haven't been paying attention. Of course, it failed. Like these people always do. Its another hallmark of their breed. Their failures at every single thing they do, they can't create, they can't excel, they can't do any good in the world or at their job, if they do they're vloggers or shit journalists whose profession is dying by the minute. They have to destroy things to prove that they're still valuable. But since they're all abject failures, their attempts fumble again and again. 

Their media makes no money. Their attempts to sabotage media have been failing in bigger and more visible ways. Their 'woke' products are vastly rejected by the public en masse. The only thing they have is to destroy things people like. If you don't think that these faggots look at people drooling over anime women and not them, you're insane. They do it to 'current' things because that's the only way they stay relevant. The only reason men back these ugly, disgusting lardwhales is because they are desperate and/or rapists. Both, most likely. 

The only reason 'SJWs' 'like' anime is to destroy it because no one will fuck them and they're addicted to a dopamine high.


----------



## verissimus (Oct 28, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> If you don't think that these faggots look at people drooling over anime women and not them, you're insane.



I didn't realize digibro or mother's basement wanted people to look at them _that way_...*shudders*


----------



## Secret Asshole (Oct 28, 2019)

There's literally no reason for women to give a shit how fictional women are drawn unless: 1) They want to ruin it for people who like it and get a dopamine high 2) Are so called 'academics' (This is not most of twitter) 3) Are completely unfuckable and unlikeable, they think by destroying everything remotely sexy it will lower beauty standards and they will have their prince charming fall in love with them and not other hot women. 

Its basically a balance of 1 and 3.  Everything must be destroyed for a rush of endorphins and so that they're the only option. And most men besides beta cuck white knights would still rather castrate themselves than be with any of these disgusting women.


----------



## Gentle George (Oct 28, 2019)

because SJWs are all butt-ugly and want to be a cute bug-eyed anime girl so they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 30, 2019)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The only anime I've seen them praise is FMA due to the non-sexualization of female characters, which is a fucking revelation to me because Winry has always been subtly sexualized. FMA also has a female character who is literally the embodiment of lust. It seems like SJWs overlook all that because of Hawkeye.
> 
> Attack on Titan is a much better example of an anime that doesn't sexualize its female characters, but SJWs hate it because nationalism or some shit.


Imagine how overjoyed they'd be to find out that Paradise Island is actually a giant concentration camp meant to keep the people in instead of keeping the Titans out.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Oct 30, 2019)

The more real question here is why do people with autism like anime?


----------



## Screech Man Bad (Nov 3, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> There's literally no reason for women to give a shit how fictional women are drawn unless: 1) They want to ruin it for people who like it and get a dopamine high 2) Are so called 'academics' (This is not most of twitter) 3) Are completely unfuckable and unlikeable, they think by destroying everything remotely sexy it will lower beauty standards and they will have their prince charming fall in love with them and not other hot women.
> 
> Its basically a balance of 1 and 3.  Everything must be destroyed for a rush of endorphins and so that they're the only option. And most men besides beta cuck white knights would still rather castrate themselves than be with any of these disgusting women.



Number 3 is a huge one even for normies. I had a friend's gf have a drunken crying fit over some anime we were watching at their place because the girls bodies were unrealistic. She isn't even that unattractive honestly, just so insanely insecure over a fucking cartoon.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Nov 3, 2019)

Mein Garten said:


> The more real question here is why do people with autism like anime?



Because social cues in anime are extremely simple and highly exaggerated, making them easily identifiable unlike reality where social cues are extraordinarily complicated and subtle.



Screech Man Bad said:


> Number 3 is a huge one even for normies. I had a friend's gf have a drunken crying fit over some anime we were watching at their place because the girls bodies were unrealistic. She isn't even that unattractive honestly, just so insanely insecure over a fucking cartoon.



Yeah, that's pretty much it. Jealousy really. They see these body images and just go apeshit. This isn't only women by the way, men have the same body issues as women. Men just don't really give as much of a fuck.

Its rather simplistic, but I think it more fits the mentality I see. Only the soy agree with the women, and that's so they could fuck them. But soyboys are just ugly people and racist. I think the funniest part about this whole crusade against the anime tiddy going on now is that one of the most popular anime series ever, Jojo, is the gayest and most hypersexualized anime I've ever seen (outside of blatant fanservice animes). And its of men. Giorno Giovanna has a fucking pec window. I mean, everyone in Jojo is fucking fabulous. And thank God for that.

I think the real problem is that men really don't give a shit when we're 'exploited' or 'objectified' or 'hyper-sexualized'. I think most men WANT to be seen as a sex object. So you really get this massive disconnect where men want both men and women to be 'unrealistic' (nobody wants to look at ugly men, really) and women just want the women to be ugly because they can't admit its their own hang-ups.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 3, 2019)

Gentle George said:


> because SJWs are all butt-ugly and want to be a cute bug-eyed anime girl so they can feel good about themselves.


Most anime lasses are as ugly as feminazis.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 4, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> Because social cues in anime are extremely simple and highly exaggerated, making them easily identifiable unlike reality where social cues are extraordinarily complicated and subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fatwa against anime titties I've seen around on Twitter is really funny to me because just back in July I watched the anime Manyuu Hikenchou, which was like the titty anime to end all titty animes, it was all about giant, luscious anime tits, just ridiculous levels of boobage. 

I'd imagine if you showed it to some of these screeching harpies their heads would explode.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Nov 4, 2019)

To be honest I find many non-SJW women are insecure of anime just as much as SJW women. I recall when I was in high school, a girl saw m do a pointalism of a well endowed game character and then going "You do know she's not real right?" As if I didn't realize I was drawing a animated game character. Like,  no way, you think?

In regards to SJw's in general (male and female): Many of the men are pretending to be outraged to try and get with the SJW women. Which will never work out. these SJW men are often fakers who don't believe their own bullshit but believe they can run a con game into getting easy sex from insecure, less beautiful and often disgusting SJW women.

Which as self explanatory are not very pretty, often insecure, have annoying personalities and worse.

Many of them are also miserable in either category and misery loves company so it's not surprising they want to share misery

The reason they get invested as ironic as it seems, is because they are infiltrators who want to take over said media/hobby and destroy it for various reasons. It's the same thing we see with games, comics, etc. They take over and destroy it which makes many fans miserable and it's the only way they get any self-satisfaction of their insanity.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 4, 2019)

Because anime is often really pretentious and bland.

Plus anime doesnt give a fuck about plot coherance as long as the most dramatic thing is happening kinda like their beliefs.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Nov 4, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> The fatwa against anime titties I've seen around on Twitter is really funny to me because just back in July I watched the anime Manyuu Hikenchou, which was like the titty anime to end all titty animes, it was all about giant, luscious anime tits, just ridiculous levels of boobage.
> 
> I'd imagine if you showed it to some of these screeching harpies their heads would explode.



Its really ramping up because of the tumblr infection. "These body types are unrealistic!" Yeah, some of them are, but most of them are highly stylized, beautiful women. They're just fat and incredibly insecure. These are the same women who whine about being alone and mocking men.

Also their own art is pure fucking trash so they can't stand anyone better than them. 



Mewtwo_Rain said:


> To be honest I find many non-SJW women are insecure of anime just as much as SJW women. I recall when I was in high school, a girl saw m do a pointalism of a well endowed game character and then going "You do know she's not real right?" As if I didn't realize I was drawing a animated game character. Like,  no way, you think?
> 
> In regards to SJw's in general (male and female): Many of the men are pretending to be outraged to try and get with the SJW women. Which will never work out. these SJW men are often fakers who don't believe their own bullshit but believe they can run a con game into getting easy sex from insecure, less beautiful and often disgusting SJW women.
> 
> ...



They're always infiltrators. They don't give a fuck about games or comics or anime. The Olympics do sort of worry me as Japan might consider 'Westernizing' to fit in with the sensibilities of these faggots.

Women in general are sensitive about their appearance. Its a stereotype, but a real one. There were always those who frowned on beautiful women and the idealization of one type of beauty. That being said the 'ideal' is just generally healthy, fit people. But with 'beautiful at any size' and simultaneously saying women are strong and independent, yet too weak to handle bad opinions, its gotten really fucking bad. So bad that even fucking drawings aren't exempt from it anymore.

The three excuses I typically see:

'Oh this body type is unrealistic! Where are her organs!'

*Queue 500 posts of images of women with that identical body type.*

'WOMEN WOULDN'T GO TO WAR IN A BIKINI'

*Points out the Spartans went into battle practically naked and sometimes naked as well. Also point out its not real*

'Women wouldn't draw other women like that!'

*Queue another 500 posts of women artists, articles of women artists and women porn artists that draw women exactly like that*

They either just sit in silence or just start blocking everyone that responds. The only excuse is that they're incredibly insecure and the only men giving them any real attention are soyboy rapists who all look identical. They've basically caused anyone without their politics to look at them and go 'not worth it'. So they're miserable and alone. They only get joy from ruining shit men like. But it really doesn't matter. They could destroy every hobby or piece of entertainment. They will still be unfuckable and alone.

Honestly, they're in for a major wake-up call when the cultural zeitgeist changes, as it always does. They think they're screaming into a void now? Phew. I think 2019 has been the absolute apex for the sort of cognitive dissonance and insanity that they're pushing. There's always a resultant exhaustion with moralizing where it just becomes completely ineffective. Their projects all fail, companies become poor, the audience dissipates. Its happened before and it will happen again. I mean fuck, its happening now.

Star Wars: THE FORCE IS FEMALE = Franchise dead in 3 years with one movie.

Terminator: We're sacrificing all the messages for strong womyn and you are more important than anything! = Opening day is half the profit of a month old Joker and craters.

Watchmen: We're DOING IT WITH BLEACH = Rumors of terrible, terrible viewer numbers.

And these are popular large franchises, with the except of Watchmen. I mean, if you pushed this into anime, it'd fucking explode in a day. Anime is already niche and is not mainstream at all, with most of the profits coming from Blu-Rays and fan service. If they start listening to these fucktards, its done.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Nov 4, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> Its really ramping up because of the tumblr infection. "These body types are unrealistic!" Yeah, some of them are, but most of them are highly stylized, beautiful women. They're just fat and incredibly insecure. These are the same women who whine about being alone and mocking men.
> 
> Also their own art is pure fucking trash so they can't stand anyone better than them.
> 
> ...




Ai, it worries me too, as recently some Japanese SJW's have appeared as well in the midst. Such as a Pokemon VA, and more.

Honestly, I don't think we're near the end of this currrent cultural zeitgeist, call me cynical if you will, but I think it's going to get far worse and develop in more countries. (Such as recent findings of feminism in South Korea, SJW's showing up in Japan as mentioned: Native Japanese at that) and more.

The problem is it's not about the profits, they are propagandist, almost like a cult that has enough influence to even influence normies (same as race baiters and more)... It probably won't end peacefully unlike other lighter cultural zeitgeist until people finally have enough and force these people to stop or they cease to exist in a similar manner of using force.

It sounds hyperbolic and "insane" a belief, but I remember back in 2015, when I first came across the group people told me I exaggerated saying they'd have direct influence on society, or that they would last more than a year or two after they affected what most normies love. Yet here they are still pushing, and getting deeper and deeper into our favorite medias and more. Now they're starting to spring up in even Asian countries.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 4, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> Its really ramping up because of the tumblr infection. "These body types are unrealistic!" Yeah, some of them are, but most of them are highly stylized, beautiful women. They're just fat and incredibly insecure. These are the same women who whine about being alone and mocking men.
> 
> Also their own art is pure fucking trash so they can't stand anyone better than them.
> 
> ...



It's amazing to me how threatened people are by fantasy these days, look at the fear over the Joker movie causing the incel uprising, 20 years ago when Christians were upset over Harry Potter is nothing compared to the modern left, the only thing Christians really said about Potter was that it could be a "gateway" into the occult considering the books really did deal with occult themes and considering how many of the generation that grew up with it really are into the occult for real well, I'd say their fears were justified.

But when it comes to idealized body types, men and women do have totally different attitudes about, growing up as a fan of Arnold Schwarzenegger I never let his body hurt my self esteem, men are happy to respect guys that have those body types because we know the hard work that goes into getting it and if we _really _want it then when we nut up and put the hard work to get it, otherwise we shut the fuck up.

Women on the other hand get so upset over it and rather than just putting in the work they try to tear down the standards, it's completely pathetic. 

The entire point of fantasy is that it's just that, fantasy, it's better than reality, normal, sane people want to see men with giant muscles and women with giant breasts, they don't want to see the average and mundane.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 5, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> Ai, it worries me too, as recently some Japanese SJW's have appeared as well in the midst. Such as a Pokemon VA, and more.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think we're near the end of this currrent cultural zeitgeist, call me cynical if you will, but I think it's going to get far worse and develop in more countries. (Such as recent findings of feminism in South Korea, SJW's showing up in Japan as mentioned: Native Japanese at that) and more.


Which Pokemon VA? Was it someone other than the artist who'd done barely any actual work for the franchise other than doing the art for a few of the cards and IIRC designed one Pokemon (Heatran IIRC). Jap SJWs are nothing new and have been around for a few years, but I can't find any evidence they're anything besides a minority on Twitter and maybe a few other hives no one caters to that endlessly screech ABE MAN BAD when they aren't screeching ORANGE MAN BAD (since SJWs in every country care about American politics way too much). It isn't like here where the small minority ended up being treated as the "pulse of a generation" and have politicians and corporations pandering to them left and right. That shit wouldn't fly in Japan (since corporations like to make money), and it won't more than ever since they can see that "get woke go broke" is a thing even in the more liberal and woke west.

Megalia/Womad in South Korea have been around for a few years and are likewise regarded as crazy.


Dom Cruise said:


> It's amazing to me how threatened people are by fantasy these days, look at the fear over the Joker movie causing the incel uprising, 20 years ago when Christians were upset over Harry Potter is nothing compared to the modern left, the only thing Christians really said about Potter was that it could be a "gateway" into the occult considering the books really did deal with occult themes and considering how many of the generation that grew up with it really are into the occult for real well, I'd say their fears were justified.


To some degree you're right, but when the fundies said "gateway into the occult", they meant it would cause a literal epidemic of demonic possessions and an increase in Satanic murder/rape/child molestation cults, not a bunch of edgy Hot Topic Wiccans.

A better example is Pokemon which they claimed was Satanic and promoted evolution. How many people got into the occult or turned away from creationism because of Pokemon?


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Nov 5, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Which Pokemon VA? Was it someone other than the artist who'd done barely any actual work for the franchise other than doing the art for a few of the cards and IIRC designed one Pokemon (Heatran IIRC). Jap SJWs are nothing new and have been around for a few years, but I can't find any evidence they're anything besides a minority on Twitter and maybe a few other hives no one caters to that endlessly screech ABE MAN BAD when they aren't screeching ORANGE MAN BAD (since SJWs in every country care about American politics way too much). It isn't like here where the small minority ended up being treated as the "pulse of a generation" and have politicians and corporations pandering to them left and right. That shit wouldn't fly in Japan (since corporations like to make money), and it won't more than ever since they can see that "get woke go broke" is a thing even in the more liberal and woke west.





Something to consider that many forget or have cognitive dissonance of: In the past people said Asia would never have SJW's their influence wouldn't spread there. That has been provably wrong. People said they would never have any major influence, again that is incorrect.

The thing many are mistaking when it comes to Japan is yes, it won't initially set in yet. It might bide it's time, but keep in mind in America, SJW's existed in the 1960's/1970's and no one thought they would resurface let alone manage to take over education and institutions at such a large magnitude or infiltrate science prospects and more and yet they have.

Right now it's not happening, but as we've seen from the past these SJW filth like to slowly manifest themselves and slowly infiltrate every aspect of life until they can enforce their beliefs on society and many don't care of the monetary losses, because that is not the goal.

It's small now such as in Korea, and not many SJWs in Japan who are native Japanese, but even in the 1960's/1970's SJW's weren't a large group and look at the trouble and damage they've caused already. I could be wrong, and maybe they won't get power or expand upon their power, but the problem is those who merely laugh at their grasp of power and influence forget we made similar claims in the past and they weren't correct of when these lunatics power would yield. Just because it took years doesn't mean we shouldn't be weary of if or when they do manage to gain in Asian countries more than they already have set in.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 5, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> Something to consider that many forget or have cognitive dissonance of: In the past people said Asia would never have SJW's their influence wouldn't spread there. That has been provably wrong. People said they would never have any major influence, again that is incorrect.
> 
> The thing many are mistaking when it comes to Japan is yes, it won't initially set in yet. It might bide it's time, but keep in mind in America, SJW's existed in the 1960's/1970's and no one thought they would resurface let alone manage to take over education and institutions at such a large magnitude or infiltrate science prospects and more and yet they have.
> 
> ...


That's dumb as shit, Japan's had moral activists since at least the 80s and numerous politicians there have tried to put the kibosh on things like lolicon for much the same reasons as the west has.

Anyone who thinks Japan is some conservative paradise untainted by the evil Liberals is a moron.

As for SJWs in America as you mentioned they were a thing in the 60s/70s and lost all cultural power and relevance in the 80s so too will the modern strain in either the 2020s or 2030s.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Nov 5, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> That's dumb as shit, Japan's had moral activists since at least the 80s and numerous politicians there have tried to put the kibosh on things like lolicon for much the same reasons as the west has.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Japan is some conservative paradise untainted by the evil Liberals is a moron.
> 
> As for SJWs in America as you mentioned they were a thing in the 60s/70s and lost all cultural power and relevance in the 80s so too will the modern strain in either the 2020s or 2030s.



I don't disagree there have been moral activist, but most moral activist groups don't literally commit the act of subversion of their own. These aren't just random hippies within these groups hugging trees. 

It's less that people think it's a conservative paradise, and more that people underestimate these groups, whether you call them progressives, SJWs, communist, extreme leftist, woke patrol, whatever. The title is not important it's magnitude of actions,in comparison to other activist of similar reputation that makes them a more extreme version and why I think people should be weary of their influence and what happens when they reappear.

They lost all cultural power in the 80s? Then how did they get a hold of controlling big tech, or the education system. My friend that is the same mistake I just pointed out is a misguided belief. They never lost power, they merely bid their time, climbed the latter of multiple industries and corporations and then re-emerged because then they had a power grasp or a foot in the doorway. In the 60's and 70's they were literally just rift-raft, yelling randomly in the streets. Yet they've made that big of a jump in threshold?

Just because they are a minority to a degree doesn't change they purposely went after seats of power so that although they are outnumbered they would be in an advantaged state in society.

Merely my point is, people are making the same mistake of understimating them just like  around 3 years ago. I'm seeing the same underestimation I saw then, as I did  5 years prior to that, and that's what gives them the foothold. They never lost power, they just figured out a way to gain it and obtain an even better power... Influence.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 5, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I don't disagree there have been moral activist, but most moral activist groups don't literally commit the act of subversion of their own. These aren't just random hippies within these groups hugging trees.
> 
> It's less that people think it's a conservative paradise, and more that people underestimate these groups, whether you call them progressives, SJWs, communist, extreme leftist, woke patrol, whatever. The title is not important it's magnitude of actions,in comparison to other activist of similar reputation that makes them a more extreme version and why I think people should be weary of their influence and what happens when they reappear.
> 
> ...


Yes they were culturally irrelevant in the 80s which is why the Left had to reinvent itself in the 90s under Clinton who pandered hard to an apolitical Gen X after suffering humiliating election losses to Reagan and Bush I.

Also I hate to break this to you but the Left didn't take over education. Academia's always been a hotbed for Leftist ideology and was ground zero for the Hippie culture of the 60s and 70s.

Point is these things come in cycles just like the New Left fell out of the cultural mainstream to make way for the Moral Majority so too will Woke Culture.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 5, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Also I hate to break this to you but the Left didn't take over education. Academia's always been a hotbed for Leftist ideology and was ground zero for the Hippie culture of the 60s and 70s.


Why does History only begin in the 1960s for so many people? 

The cultural mainstream doesn't matter; Who controls the institutions of power does.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 5, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Why does History only begin in the 1960s for so many people?
> 
> The cultural mainstream doesn't matter; Who controls the institutions of power does.


The point was that "cultural marxists" or whatever Leftwing boogeyman Poltards screech about didn't subvert the education system because it created them.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 5, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The point was that "cultural marxists" or whatever Leftwing boogeyman Poltards screech about didn't subvert the education system because it created them.


How is it a boogeyman if it also created the entire education system? And I seriously doubt the people who introduced the Prussian Model into the United States were all left wing either.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Nov 5, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Yes they were culturally irrelevant in the 80s which is why the Left had to reinvent itself in the 90s under Clinton who pandered hard to an apolitical Gen X after suffering humiliating election losses to Reagan and Bush I.
> 
> Also I hate to break this to you but the Left didn't take over education. Academia's always been a hotbed for Leftist ideology and was ground zero for the Hippie culture of the 60s and 70s.
> 
> Point is these things come in cycles just like the New Left fell out of the cultural mainstream to make way for the Moral Majority so too will Woke Culture.


They went absent through the 80's because actions were going on behind the scenes of society. that doesn't make them irrelevant, just absent in their actions or not transparent which are two different things.

Yes, but there are magnitudes of leftist ideology. I know plenty of "leftist." Who do not believe this country should sell out the tax payers at a tune of 120 billion (approx) to illegals, or genocide White people. There are multiple groups of every political wing, this extreme version is not normal. They have carried over, it's like comparing cults. Many small time cults had no influence. They literally vanished after a few months to a few years.  Then you get cults like Scientology, who not only gained influence, but have been documented as literally infiltrating our government. Just because we don't hear anything similar from them currently, doesn't mean in a vacuum they aren't currently occurring, and even if they did, you wouldn't know about it until far later if it ever gets found out.

And also when you mention hippies like I said, some teacher spouting hug the trees, is not equivalent to the same thing as a group wanting America to be flooded with illegals, and a hatred for a particular race.

Yes, I understand most people think it is merely a social zeitgeist or what have you, I don't agree with that analysis, because each of these new cycles is creating a more escalated (in extremism) group. In a sense, Communist started out as "just a random political party" too. They didn't become extreme or cause issues for societies (historical issues) in a day. It took years, and parties like the communist also vanished to the public eye in historical over view, but there's a difference, between some random extreme party that showed up once and disappeared and the communist who show up cause major issues, vanish from societies view, and then reappear causing more trouble, or the likes of Anitfa joining these groups which were literally a group of communist who were as violent as the Nazi's in  1930's Germany.  (The group even waves the same flag as that group just slightly altered, it's not a coincidence they dawn the lable  and act the same)

Like I said when you see the evidence, that these aren't just hippies hugging trees, and are joined with far more extreme groups who have subverted cultures in the past, I merely warn this belief that they'll just vanish or that this is momentary zeitgeist hasn't been proven yet more than expected based on a false premise of these groups. 

In other words, a social cyle in society of right wing and left wing gaining power, is not the same as a symbolic analogy communist and corporatist or even fascist switching power through a society. One is quite normal, the other is a dire warning or something to be weary of in a society. You may disagree and think it's merely a momentary lapse, but I heavily disagree with what we've witnessed from this group over time and re-emerging over and over again. I believe people are underestimating them, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 5, 2019)

Bicycle Disaster said:


> A good amount of SJWs are weebs


true enough, if you look at the cosplay community, it consists of reetards with mainly women with (he/him)(She/Her)(Xir/Xim) in their social media bios and hating muh cis straight people.

But like I've said, none of these people are actual fans of anime. All of them thought Goblin Slayer was the most gruesome and abhorrent anime to exist because one 3 minute rape scene in the first episode. it's nothing compared to most of the 80's-90's anime.
SJWeebs would have a mental breakdown if they saw Violence Jack


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 5, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> true enough, if you look at the cosplay community, it consists of reetards with mainly women with (he/him)(She/Her)(Xir/Xim) in their social media bios and hating muh cis straight people.
> 
> But like I've said, none of these people are actual fans of anime. All of them thought Goblin Slayer was the most gruesome and abhorrent anime to exist because one 3 minute rape scene in the first episode. it's nothing compared to most of the 80's-90's anime.
> SJWeebs would have a mental breakdown if they saw Violence Jack



Personally, I think all the SJW's who bitched about Goblin Slayer should be forced to watch Angel Cop (the uncensored subbed version) and Ninja Scroll, and then watch all four Urotsukidoji movies right afterwards.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 5, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Which Pokemon VA? Was it someone other than the artist who'd done barely any actual work for the franchise other than doing the art for a few of the cards and IIRC designed one Pokemon (Heatran IIRC). Jap SJWs are nothing new and have been around for a few years, but I can't find any evidence they're anything besides a minority on Twitter and maybe a few other hives no one caters to that endlessly screech ABE MAN BAD when they aren't screeching ORANGE MAN BAD (since SJWs in every country care about American politics way too much). It isn't like here where the small minority ended up being treated as the "pulse of a generation" and have politicians and corporations pandering to them left and right. That shit wouldn't fly in Japan (since corporations like to make money), and it won't more than ever since they can see that "get woke go broke" is a thing even in the more liberal and woke west.
> 
> Megalia/Womad in South Korea have been around for a few years and are likewise regarded as crazy.
> 
> ...


Which is funny as hell considering the idea of demonic possession, exorcisms, and shit like that had more or less died out completely until the Exorcist came out.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 18, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Personally, I think all the SJW's who bitched about Goblin Slayer should be forced to watch Angel Cop (the uncensored subbed version) and Ninja Scroll, and then watch all four Urotsukidoji movies right afterwards.


I quit anime a few weeks after Goblin Slayer and I see its exact trope everywhere: Unique, shock-factor opening episode or two, then revert back to C-tier stories, and in case of manga, D-tier and keep it rolling for years. Even the best of harem Slice of Life with a unique twist becomes boring after 50 chapters, because the "i punch womyn" edgelord main character becomes any face-less hentai self-insert without a spine.

Goblin Slayer became tame after the first few episodes, while the manga is the product of a single individual wanting to tell a grotesque story. It starts out fine, but as per usual, once you get the edge out of your system, you need a story that treads water enough to keep you employed for a few years. This doesn't work in anime, and often the manga chapter to anime episode ratio raises a lot between episode 1-4 to 10-12.

GS got more attention than it should've, and SJWs don't like that. But again, why would anyone like a person so obsessed with their own beliefs to the point of dictating the lifestyle of others? It's the exact issue with sexuality as well; "listen to me and myself, so you can act accordingly to satisfy me, but I won't care anymore once I am, so ultimately you gain nothing".


----------



## Pissmaster (May 16, 2022)

This is an odd thread to skim through three years later.  It seems like anime's largely fallen out of their favor.  Maybe they finally gave up, or the weebs actually managed to keep them out sufficiently enough.   Thoughts?


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 16, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> This is an odd thread to skim through three years later.  It seems like anime's largely fallen out of their favor.  Maybe they finally gave up, or the weebs actually managed to keep them out sufficiently enough.   Thoughts?



SJW's always hated anime.

They'd give a pass for Sailor Moon (because muh nostalgia) and My Hero Academia (because muh capeshit) but otherwise were always very hostile towards it.

But at this point, who even gives a shit anymore?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 18, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> This is an odd thread to skim through three years later.  It seems like anime's largely fallen out of their favor.  Maybe they finally gave up, or the weebs actually managed to keep them out sufficiently enough.   Thoughts?


I’m willing to argue that since Netflix has been losing subscribers and hemorrhaging viewers, to even Hollywood having to still rely on China for more popularity being used to make their movies popular with international markets, it mostly seems like their American fans are being left out to the dust when their opinions don’t mean anything anymore.

That and plus the Cowboy Bebop live action series was just proof that the weebs were just making jokes about the series than actually watching it.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 18, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> SJW's always hated anime.
> 
> They'd give a pass for Sailor Moon (because muh nostalgia) and My Hero Academia (because muh capeshit) but otherwise were always very hostile towards it.
> 
> But at this point, who even gives a shit anymore?


I think to this day if you have any weeb shit in your portfolio and you try to get into CalArts they'll kick you out. Though I guess ever since Helluva Boss proved you can make animation in current year without the bullshit they've been fading out of relevancy.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 18, 2022)

I was always under the impression that they're simply obsessed with it.

Whether that's loving anime, or hating it.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 18, 2022)

Same reason they like sci-fi, their impossible insanity can thrive only in a Holodeck or animated form.


----------



## Wormy (May 18, 2022)

Anime isn't a genre, it's a medium. There's ones they like, ones they don't. That simple. 


Maurice Caine said:


> I think to this day if you have any weeb shit in your portfolio and you try to get into CalArts they'll kick you out.


Only if it's the "usual" anime look. If you're rocking something that looks more like Junji Ito or Otomo, it's cool.


----------

